# Sticky  Home Cookers can you please post what you feed



## dwerten

I was hoping everyone that homecooks could post their diet including all supplements and how they feed daily to help those of us that are strongly considering it with all the food recalls 

also please make a note if you dog has any health issues


----------



## myfairlacy

I feed a combination of Homecooked with Ziwi Peak dehydrated raw. The nutritionist I consulted said that if I feed homecooked along with raw, I won't need to supplement anything. They get a portion of ziwi peak and homecooked at each meal. Our homecooked recipe is very low in fat and moderate protein and ziwi peak is high protein/high fat so the total diet equals out to be moderate-high protein and moderate fat.

Our homecooked diet contains salmon, whitefish (tilapia or cod), sweet potatos, and green beans. I bake the fish in the oven and shred it. Bake sweet potatos in oven, remove from skin and mash up. I use the frozen green beans, steam them and then puree in blender. And then I portion out everything and mix meals together


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much do any of your dogs have any health issues? I am going to add that as well right now as that will help us too 

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 14 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791172


> I feed a combination of Homecooked with Ziwi Peak dehydrated raw. The nutritionist I consulted said that if I feed homecooked along with raw, I won't need to supplement anything. They get a portion of ziwi peak and homecooked at each meal. Our homecooked recipe is very low in fat and moderate protein and ziwi peak is high protein/high fat so the total diet equals out to be moderate-high protein and moderate fat.
> 
> Our homecooked diet contains salmon, whitefish (tilapia or cod), sweet potatos, and green beans. I bake the fish in the oven and shred it. Bake sweet potatos in oven, remove from skin and mash up. I use the frozen green beans, steam them and then puree in blender. And then I portion out everything and mix meals together[/B]


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791173


> thanks so much do any of your dogs have any health issues? I am going to add that as well right now as that will help us too
> 
> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 14 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791172





> I feed a combination of Homecooked with Ziwi Peak dehydrated raw. The nutritionist I consulted said that if I feed homecooked along with raw, I won't need to supplement anything. They get a portion of ziwi peak and homecooked at each meal. Our homecooked recipe is very low in fat and moderate protein and ziwi peak is high protein/high fat so the total diet equals out to be moderate-high protein and moderate fat.
> 
> Our homecooked diet contains salmon, whitefish (tilapia or cod), sweet potatos, and green beans. I bake the fish in the oven and shred it. Bake sweet potatos in oven, remove from skin and mash up. I use the frozen green beans, steam them and then puree in blender. And then I portion out everything and mix meals together[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Rylie has never had any health issues. Lacy didn't either until this year. Last fall she had days about once every two weeks where she wouldn't eat and would throw up or have diarrhea. In January she went in for a checkup and full bloodwork...her bile acids were a little high for pre and post (around 50). She had an ultrasound and then a liver biopsy. She ended up having Hepatic Lipidosis. We also did GI bloodwork and her folate and cobalamine levels were low. We never got a difinitive diagnosis with the GI issues because we would have had to do an intestinal biopsy but our main thought was Inflammatory Bowel Disease....there have been cases where humans have had IBD and fatty liver developed secondarily so it would make sense. Before this she was eating all raw (nature's variety). We then went to strictly homecooked for almost 3 months for her along with tylan, a probiotic and vitamin B injections. She was doing so well and hadn't been sick since the switch so we then added some ziwi peak into her diet. So far so good...no more GI upset and hoping it continues. She gets a couple more vitamin B injections and then in August we will redo bloodwork again to see how everything is looking with her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I switch the meat source and veggies around but basically either chicken, beef or turkey (ground or chunks) boiled then I add brown rice, broccoli, carrots, spinach, sometimes snap peas, some times green beans or peas. As I serve the portions I add the bone meal each meal and the Animal Essentials Vitamins one day and the Greens the alternate day. I also add their Omega oils in either sardine, salmon or cod. 

Dr. Harvey makes a pre mix just add meat and Grandma Lucy makes a dehydrated complete meal both have everything included. Unfortunately none of mine like them except for Snoopy.


----------



## Ladysmom

Lady has liver disease from nine years of phenobarbital for seizures, is diabetic, and had three episodes of HGE in four months about a year ago. It's hard to know what causes HGE, but we think she wasn't digesting her food and bacteria was building up in her digestive tract. Her pancreas is probably not producing digestive enzymes on it's own anymore.

I simply ran out of commercial foods she could eat. I have been homecooking for Lady for almost a year now and the results have been dramatic. She hasn't had any digestive problems since and has finally gained back the weight she lost over the past couple of years.

Here's her recipe:

1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 cup low fat cottage cheese
1 hard boiled egg
1 cup salmon or whitefish (tilapia)
1 large sweet potato
1 T Canola oil 
1 tsp bone meal
1 tsp salt substitute

She gets Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics with each meal, AE multivitamin once a day and a 3V cap (fish oil) daily.

She also gets Transfer Factor (colostrum) to boost her immune system, Cosequin, and Marin and Denosyl for liver support.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I forgot the probiotics!


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 14 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791201


> Lady has liver disease from nine years of phenobarbital for seizures, is diabetic, and had three episodes of HGE in four months about a year ago. It's hard to know what causes HGE, but we think she wasn't digesting her food and bacteria was building up in her digestive tract. Her pancreas is probably not producing digestive enzymes on it's own anymore.
> 
> I simply ran out of commercial foods she could eat. I have been homecooking for Lady for almost a year now and the results have been dramatic. She hasn't had any digestive problems since and has finally gained back the weight she lost over the past couple of years.
> 
> Here's her recipe:
> 
> 1 cup cooked oatmeal
> 1 cup low fat cottage cheese
> 1 hard boiled egg
> 1 cup salmon or whitefish (tilapia)
> 1 T Canola oil
> 1 tsp bone meal
> 1 tsp salt substitute
> 
> She gets Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics with each meal, AE multivitamin once a day and a 3V cap (fish oil) daily.
> 
> She also gets Transfer Factor (colostrum) to boost her immune system, Cosequin, and Marin and Denosyl for liver support.[/B]


Marj, how many meals does that make for Lady?


----------



## wooflife

Dr. Harvey's is an easy way to do home cooked expecially if you are new to it and make sure you're dog gets all the vitamins and minerals they need. I've been using it for about 2 months now and the dogs love it. I've noticed better breath, reduced tear stains and better behavior. Dr. Harvey has a diet with or without grain and you can rotate the source of protein and the oils you add. You don't need to supplement the diet but I do add a multi-vitamin, salmon oil, probiotics and glucosamine. 

Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) knows a lot more about it - if you have questions she sells it and her dogs eat it as well. - http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/StoreFront.bok

Good luck,

Leslie


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 14 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791172


> I feed a combination of Homecooked with Ziwi Peak dehydrated raw. The nutritionist I consulted said that if I feed homecooked along with raw, I won't need to supplement anything. They get a portion of ziwi peak and homecooked at each meal. Our homecooked recipe is very low in fat and moderate protein and ziwi peak is high protein/high fat so the total diet equals out to be moderate-high protein and moderate fat.
> 
> Our homecooked diet contains salmon, whitefish (tilapia or cod), sweet potatos, and green beans. I bake the fish in the oven and shred it. Bake sweet potatos in oven, remove from skin and mash up. I use the frozen green beans, steam them and then puree in blender. And then I portion out everything and mix meals together[/B]


I forgot to mention that they both get fish oil with their morning meal (I use Eicosaderm) and they get 1/4tsp olive oil with their evening meal.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 15 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791211


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 14 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791201





> Lady has liver disease from nine years of phenobarbital for seizures, is diabetic, and had three episodes of HGE in four months about a year ago. It's hard to know what causes HGE, but we think she wasn't digesting her food and bacteria was building up in her digestive tract. Her pancreas is probably not producing digestive enzymes on it's own anymore.
> 
> I simply ran out of commercial foods she could eat. I have been homecooking for Lady for almost a year now and the results have been dramatic. She hasn't had any digestive problems since and has finally gained back the weight she lost over the past couple of years.
> 
> Here's her recipe:
> 
> 1 cup cooked oatmeal
> 1 cup low fat cottage cheese
> 1 hard boiled egg
> 1 cup salmon or whitefish (tilapia)
> 1 large sweet potato
> 1 T Canola oil
> 1 tsp bone meal
> 1 tsp salt substitute
> 
> She gets Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics with each meal, AE multivitamin once a day and a 3V cap (fish oil) daily.
> 
> She also gets Transfer Factor (colostrum) to boost her immune system, Cosequin, and Marin and Denosyl for liver support.[/B]


Marj, how many meals does that make for Lady?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lady gets 1/2 cup twice a day so it lasts about four days.


----------



## lovesophie

Usually, my two are on Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried lamb. They're also on Primal frozen lamb, but I'll be switching this for Orijen Fresh Fish. My two also get scrambled eggs cooked in coconut oil, or veggies sauteed in coconut oil (bell peppers, zucchini, asparagus, Roma tomatoes, or whatever else I have on hand). 

When I cook salmon, beef, or lamb dishes for myself, I'll cook a little extra to give my two. Let me know if you want some recipes.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki has asymptomatic MVD, and she is an inside dog, so she doesn't get as much exercise as those dogs who have a backyard to run around in. 

****This is a _modified_ recipe based on a recipe created for me by a Vet. I am posting it here for info reasons only. If you are going to home cook, you will need to figure out your *own* recipe according to your dog's weight, activity, and health issues. There are Yahoo home cooking forums that are extremely helpful, and the BalanceIT website has home cooking recipes you can buy. 

I rotate Nikki's food around, but basically it is mix of 1 protein, sweet potatoes, and veggies.

Proteins, 1 pound, choose one
:
ground grass-fed beef 
ground organic chicken, mix of white and dark
ground turkey, mix of white and dark
Scrambled eggs (2 cups)

I saute the proteins in coconut oil.

I add 2 cups of roasted mashed organic sweet potatoes. (According to the original recipe, you can also use ww pasta, organic brown rice, or oatmeal as the starch, but Nikki doesn't do well on those foods.)

I add 2 cups of steamed organic veggies. I usually use green beans, broccoli, zucchini, and artichoke hearts. 

I throw in a tablespoon of chopped dried cranberries.

I add in Animal Essentials Calcium, amount according to the weight of the food, 1/4 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp salt sub, 2T hemp oil and 2T olive oil. 

I also mix in Animal Essentials multivitamins and Jarrow probiotics to her daily food. I freeze all but 3 days worth of food. I feed her 4.5 oz a day, and it usually lasts around 9 days.

I modified this recipe myself, as I didn't want to feed Nikki certain vitamins and oils that were in the original recipe because I am one of those health nut people.

Nikki is doing great on this recipe. No allergies, no skin issues, no tummy issues, etc. I highly recommend home cooking. It takes time and effort, but the results are worth it, IMO. As far as the cost, well, we spend a lot of money for healthy food around here for all of us. We cut back in other areas in order to do this.


----------



## princessre

Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:

We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies

Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas

I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.

We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.

Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327


> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]




I forgot to mention that Nikki also gets 2 tablespoons of raw, unpasteurized milk every day. We have been using this milk (and eggs) for about 2 years now. It is from a local farm. The omega fats, called CLA's, in the raw milk are very good for her. 

Nikki does fine on the grass-fed beef, but not on regular beef. I try not to feed her beef too much, because of the ammonia content, but she does better on the beef and turkey than the chicken. I also give her fish when I can afford it!


----------



## puppy lover

:two thumbs up: This is a great thread idea dwerten! These recipes are priceless because they're the result of trial and error and I definitely will keep all this information for when I have my puppy. Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## susie and sadie

Susie & Sadie both have asymptomatic MVD, but no other health issues. I've been feeding them a home cooked diet for about 5 years now.

I follow the recipes in Dr. Richard Pitcairn's book. But I cook the meat rather than giving it raw. I make a weeks worth at a time, and each time I make a new batch, I rotate the meat and grains being used. 

For the protein, I rotate between organic chicken, fish (from VitalChoice.com ), eggs and cottage cheese, and occasionally organic, grass-fed beef (they don't do well with turkey).

Not all dogs do, but Susie & Sadie have always done really well with whole grains. I use gluten-free oats, millet, quinoa, brown rice, and sometimes crumbled, whole grain sprouted Ezekiel bread (I've tried spelt, but they didn't seem to digest it well).

I make a batch of pureed organic veggies - equal mix of root vegetables and leafy greens, plus some fruit such as apples, blueberries, etc., and add a spoonful to their food once a day.

I use ground eggshell powder for the calcium added to each batch of food. 

For the oil in the recipes I use coconut oil (this is my favorite: Tropical Traditions ) or extra virgin olive oil.

Dr. Pitcairn's recipes call for a mix of supplements he calls Healthy Powder. Which is lecithin (non-GMO), kelp, nutritional yeast and calcium to balance it. I give the lecithin and kelp with the appropriate amount of calcium, but I omit the nutritional yeast. He says if it's omitted, to give a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement once a day, which I do.

Here's a list of the supplements they get each day, all with the OK of my holistic vet:

Milk thistle and Sam-e - for liver support

Vitamin C (not everyone agrees whether or not it's necessary for dogs, but my vet recommends it)

A muti-vitamin made from organic seed sprouts

Liquid mineral complex in solution (the C, multi-vitamin, and mineral complex I give them is from MaximumLiving.com It's what I take myself, and it was given the OK by my vet)

Glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM supplement for joints (my vet recommended they start on it at the age of 5 as a preventive measure)

Coenzyme Q10

Probiotics 

Fish oil or cod liver oil, or 1/2 tsp. of ground flax seeds

Vitamin E

1/4 tsp. of Apple Cider Vinegar 

I can't say enough good things about feeding a home cooked diet. Susie & Sadie have done wonderfully with it. Their bloodwork is always excellent, and their teeth and gums are in great condition.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 15 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791450


> Susie & Sadie both have asymptomatic MVD, but no other health issues. I've been feeding them a home cooked diet for about 5 years now.
> 
> I follow the recipes in Dr. Richard Pitcairn's book. But I cook the meat rather than giving it raw. I make a weeks worth at a time, and each time I make a new batch, I rotate the meat and grains being used.
> 
> For the protein, I rotate between organic chicken, fish (from VitalChoice.com ), eggs and cottage cheese, and occasionally organic, grass-fed beef (they don't do well with turkey).
> 
> Not all dogs do, but Susie & Sadie have always done really well with whole grains. I use gluten-free oats, millet, quinoa, brown rice, and sometimes crumbled, whole grain sprouted Ezekiel bread (I've tried spelt, but they didn't seem to digest it well).
> 
> I make a batch of pureed organic veggies - equal mix of root vegetables and leafy greens, plus some fruit such as apples, blueberries, etc., and add a spoonful to their food once a day.
> 
> I use ground eggshell powder for the calcium added to each batch of food.
> 
> For the oil in the recipes I use coconut oil (this is my favorite: Tropical Traditions ) or extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Dr. Pitcairn's recipes call for a mix of supplements he calls Healthy Powder. Which is lecithin (non-GMO), kelp, nutritional yeast and calcium to balance it. I give the lecithin and kelp with the appropriate amount of calcium, but I omit the nutritional yeast. He says if it's omitted, to give a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement once a day, which I do.
> 
> Here's a list of the supplements they get each day, all with the OK of my holistic vet:
> 
> Milk thistle and Sam-e - for liver support
> 
> Vitamin C (not everyone agrees whether or not it's necessary for dogs, but my vet recommends it)
> 
> A muti-vitamin made from organic seed sprouts
> 
> Liquid mineral complex in solution (the C, multi-vitamin, and mineral complex I give them is from MaximumLiving.com It's what I take myself, and it was given the OK by my vet)
> 
> Glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM supplement for joints (my vet recommended they start on it at the age of 5 as a preventive measure)
> 
> Coenzyme Q10
> 
> Probiotics
> 
> Fish oil or cod liver oil, or 1/2 tsp. of ground flax seeds
> 
> Vitamin E
> 
> 1/4 tsp. of Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> I can't say enough good things about feeding a home cooked diet. Susie & Sadie have done wonderfully with it. Their bloodwork is always excellent, and their teeth and gums are in great condition.[/B]



I'm glad to know I am not the only one who uses a lot of supplements!

Lady can't get kelp because she is on thyroid medication. Otherwise I would give her that, too. Many benefits from kelp.

Lady definitely eats better than I do. I usually heat up a Lean Cuisine or make BLT. :brownbag:


----------



## susie and sadie

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 15 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791476


> I'm glad to know I am not the only one who uses a lot of supplements!
> 
> Lady can't get kelp because she is on thyroid medication. Otherwise I would give her that, too. Many benefits from kelp.
> 
> Lady definitely eats better than I do. I usually heat up a Lean Cuisine or make BLT. :brownbag:[/B]


I'm a firm believer in supplements! :biggrin: 

I can definitely relate to saying our Malts eat better than we do! I try to eat as healthy as possible, but some days I just don't have time to cook and have to grab something on the go. I've often said Susie & Sadie eat more fresh veggies than me! :blush:


----------



## lovesophie

I should probably clarify that I only use grass-fed, free-range animals (lamb and beef). They're herbivores and don't consume much soy or grains. I get all my meats, eggs, and veggies from local farmers' markets around my city, and at Whole Foods. 

Beef is great if it's _grass-fed_, as it contains omega 3 fats, and vitamins A, D, and E. It's also a good source of taurine, carnitine, magnesium, and zinc. 

Salmon is wild-caught from the ocean (never farmed), and if it's canned, then it's also wild-caught and packed in spring water (no oil or salt). 

I have read that all vegetable oils, with the exception of olive oil, are detrimental to our health, so I avoid giving these to my fluffs. These oils include soybean, corn, sunflower, safflower, cottonseed, canola, etc. I have also read that hemp seed oil should be avoided.

I get my herbs, spices, and coconut oil from http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/. Their virgin, unrefined coconut oil is the best-tasting coconut oil I've had.

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 15 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791450


> Susie & Sadie both have asymptomatic MVD, but no other health issues. I've been feeding them a home cooked diet for about 5 years now.
> 
> I follow the recipes in Dr. Richard Pitcairn's book. But I cook the meat rather than giving it raw. I make a weeks worth at a time, and each time I make a new batch, I rotate the meat and grains being used.
> 
> For the protein, I rotate between organic chicken, fish (from VitalChoice.com ), eggs and cottage cheese, and occasionally organic, grass-fed beef (they don't do well with turkey).
> 
> Not all dogs do, but Susie & Sadie have always done really well with whole grains. I use gluten-free oats, millet, quinoa, brown rice, and sometimes crumbled, whole grain sprouted Ezekiel bread (I've tried spelt, but they didn't seem to digest it well).
> 
> I make a batch of pureed organic veggies - equal mix of root vegetables and leafy greens, plus some fruit such as apples, blueberries, etc., and add a spoonful to their food once a day.
> 
> I use ground eggshell powder for the calcium added to each batch of food.
> 
> For the oil in the recipes I use coconut oil (this is my favorite: Tropical Traditions ) or extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Dr. Pitcairn's recipes call for a mix of supplements he calls Healthy Powder. Which is lecithin (non-GMO), kelp, nutritional yeast and calcium to balance it. I give the lecithin and kelp with the appropriate amount of calcium, but I omit the nutritional yeast. He says if it's omitted, to give a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement once a day, which I do.
> 
> Here's a list of the supplements they get each day, all with the OK of my holistic vet:
> 
> Milk thistle and Sam-e - for liver support
> 
> Vitamin C (not everyone agrees whether or not it's necessary for dogs, but my vet recommends it)
> 
> A muti-vitamin made from organic seed sprouts
> 
> Liquid mineral complex in solution (the C, multi-vitamin, and mineral complex I give them is from MaximumLiving.com It's what I take myself, and it was given the OK by my vet)
> 
> Glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM supplement for joints (my vet recommended they start on it at the age of 5 as a preventive measure)
> 
> Coenzyme Q10
> 
> Probiotics
> 
> Fish oil or cod liver oil, or 1/2 tsp. of ground flax seeds
> 
> Vitamin E
> 
> 1/4 tsp. of Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> I can't say enough good things about feeding a home cooked diet. Susie & Sadie have done wonderfully with it. Their bloodwork is always excellent, and their teeth and gums are in great condition.[/B]


I think I should pick up a copy of this book.  I also grind up my egg shells in a coffee grinder and take this for calcium; I never thought of giving this to my dogs, though! I'm also a huge fan of Ezekiel bread.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I haven't found anything negative about Hemp Oil, so if you have any articles, please PM me. Nikki has done well on it. I also get my herbs/spices from Mountain Rose Herbs. I also put a few shakes of Turmeric in Nikki's food.

Glad to see that others here use grass fed beef and supplements.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Deb, thanks for starting this thread. I'm investigating the ins and outs of home feeding myself. I already supplement Dixie's food with veggies, fruit & chicken along with NB dry food. She gets organic, low fat yogurt once a day too and salmon oil or a 3V cap. She also eats 1 Zukes Hip Action a day for a treat. I guess I should stop the chicken per what I am reading here. She just loves it but she loves everything. I just ordered the Dr. Pitcairn book.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I no longer feed hunter homecooked meals for a number of reasons but when we did home cook here is what we did

1 scoop of healthy motion each day
1/2 pump of salmon oil each day
1 Tablespoon yogurt each day
1/2 Tums two times a day

1/4 cup mashed potatoes
1/4 cooked protein (fish, lamb, veal, or grain fed ground sirloin)
1/8 cup steamed veggies (usually either green beans, peas, carrots, cauliflour, or a mixture of all of these).

The meal was fed twice a day and usually I would put the healthy motion and the salmon in with his morning meal and offer the yogurt at night after dinner. The tums I would give ten minutes after he ate each meal.

As treats we did natural balance venison and sweet potato, fresh melon and strawberries, and fresh greenbeans and carrots. He also drinks bottled or filtered water.



This recipe was approved by my vet and their nutritional staff for Hunter's needs based on a variety of information that we researched online. He has a heart murmor, slight LPs, and is allergic to most grains/glutens and poultries.


----------



## PreciousPrince

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791559


> I guess I should stop the chicken per what I am reading here. She just loves it but she loves everything.[/B]


If she does fine on it there shouldn't be a need to stop. Not all dogs are allergic to the same thing.


----------



## PreciousPrince

I started Perri on the Dr. Harvey's a year ago. He wasn't happy eating kibble, so I wanted to try a semi home-cooked. He loves it and eats with enthusiam now. To make sure he would be getting everything he needed, I had a nutritional blood test (nbt) done with Dr. Goldstein, the creator of the test and a respected holistic vet. nutritonist. He comes up with a customized nutraceutical powder based on the results. I had a follow up nbt done again 9 mos. later to make sure Perri was on the right track, which he was, but he made a few adjustments to his blend. I will do a follow up nbt at least yearly just to stay on top of things.
I rotate between ground lamb, ground turkey, and chicken every few months, and Perri lets me know when he's ready for a switch anyway. Of course I use quality antibiotic free/free range meats. I rotate organic flax and hemp oils daily, and occasionally use an odor free icelandic salmon oil I found recently too. Before it, Perri wouldn't eat fish oil. Then a probiotic/digestive enzyme supp (last year was Dr. Goodpet brand, now doing Animal Essential brand just to switch it up) and a pinch of chia seeds for the extra omegas.
It's incredibly easy. I just buy several servings of the meat and freeze in individual bags. Then I thaw and cook the meat fresh and also the mix every few days. I keep them seperate and put them together just before serving so it's more exact, and add his oil and supps. If you have any questions about the Dr. Harvey's or the nbt test pm me and I'd be glad to give you more info.


----------



## bellapuppy

This is a great thread. Can we "pin" it somewhere?


----------



## bellapuppy

I have been feeding Natures balance dry and adding Spot's stew or Nature's balance canned food, supplemented with an essential fatty acid oil I got from my vet. I also cook and feed, on occasion, broiled skinless chicken shredded, with baked and mashed carrots and mashed potatoes and mashed peas. They also like baked sweet potato. I also made a pasta dish with whole wheat shells, with the sauce made from mashed sweet potato and strained green beans (a natural baby food). To that I added some tiny meatballs I made when I made some for us. Theirs have no bread crumbs in it though. I had intended on experimenting with more recipes but you all seem to have it down pat so I will try some of yours.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jun 15 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791704


> I have been feeding Natures balance dry and adding Spot's stew or Nature's balance canned food, supplemented with an essential fatty acid oil I got from my vet. I also cook and feed, on occasion, broiled skinless chicken shredded, with baked and mashed carrots and mashed potatoes and mashed peas. They also like baked sweet potato. I also made a pasta dish with whole wheat shells, with the sauce made from mashed sweet potato and strained green beans (a natural baby food). To that I added some tiny meatballs I made when I made some for us. Theirs have no bread crumbs in it though. I had intended on experimenting with more recipes but you all seem to have it down pat so I will try some of yours.[/B]


Just remember, if homecooking makes up 20% of her total diet, you will have to supplement.


----------



## dwerten

i agree if healthy no need to stop the chicken 


QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 15 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791648


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791559





> I guess I should stop the chicken per what I am reading here. She just loves it but she loves everything.[/B]


If she does fine on it there shouldn't be a need to stop. Not all dogs are allergic to the same thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

I would recommend not using cod liver oil as too high in vitamin A for liver babies but the fish oil is ok  

The coq10 is suppose to be excellent for gum support so that is great you are using that as maltese tend to get gum disease 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 15 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791450


> Susie & Sadie both have asymptomatic MVD, but no other health issues. I've been feeding them a home cooked diet for about 5 years now.
> 
> I follow the recipes in Dr. Richard Pitcairn's book. But I cook the meat rather than giving it raw. I make a weeks worth at a time, and each time I make a new batch, I rotate the meat and grains being used.
> 
> For the protein, I rotate between organic chicken, fish (from VitalChoice.com ), eggs and cottage cheese, and occasionally organic, grass-fed beef (they don't do well with turkey).
> 
> Not all dogs do, but Susie & Sadie have always done really well with whole grains. I use gluten-free oats, millet, quinoa, brown rice, and sometimes crumbled, whole grain sprouted Ezekiel bread (I've tried spelt, but they didn't seem to digest it well).
> 
> I make a batch of pureed organic veggies - equal mix of root vegetables and leafy greens, plus some fruit such as apples, blueberries, etc., and add a spoonful to their food once a day.
> 
> I use ground eggshell powder for the calcium added to each batch of food.
> 
> For the oil in the recipes I use coconut oil (this is my favorite: Tropical Traditions ) or extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Dr. Pitcairn's recipes call for a mix of supplements he calls Healthy Powder. Which is lecithin (non-GMO), kelp, nutritional yeast and calcium to balance it. I give the lecithin and kelp with the appropriate amount of calcium, but I omit the nutritional yeast. He says if it's omitted, to give a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement once a day, which I do.
> 
> Here's a list of the supplements they get each day, all with the OK of my holistic vet:
> 
> Milk thistle and Sam-e - for liver support
> 
> Vitamin C (not everyone agrees whether or not it's necessary for dogs, but my vet recommends it)
> 
> A muti-vitamin made from organic seed sprouts
> 
> Liquid mineral complex in solution (the C, multi-vitamin, and mineral complex I give them is from MaximumLiving.com It's what I take myself, and it was given the OK by my vet)
> 
> Glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM supplement for joints (my vet recommended they start on it at the age of 5 as a preventive measure)
> 
> Coenzyme Q10
> 
> Probiotics
> 
> Fish oil or cod liver oil, or 1/2 tsp. of ground flax seeds
> 
> Vitamin E
> 
> 1/4 tsp. of Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> I can't say enough good things about feeding a home cooked diet. Susie & Sadie have done wonderfully with it. Their bloodwork is always excellent, and their teeth and gums are in great condition.[/B]


----------



## princessre

I'm wondering which guidelines nutritionists follow? There are a couple ingredients I felt uncomfortable including in Casanova's diet which was nutritionist-prescribed, so I just want to make sure he is getting them elsewhere...


----------



## susie and sadie

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791910


> I would recommend not using cod liver oil as too high in vitamin A for liver babies but the fish oil is ok
> 
> The coq10 is suppose to be excellent for gum support so that is great you are using that as maltese tend to get gum disease [/B]


Debbie, I hadn't thought about cod liver oil being contra-indicative for dogs with compromised livers, but you're right. Thank you for pointing that out! I only gave it during the winter months to boost their vitamin D, but I think I'll just stick with the fish oil.

I started giving the CoQ10 several years back when Sadie was having issues with bleeding gums (this was before I started them on the home cooked diet...their teeth & gums are in great condition now). I saw a definite improvement in her gums once she was on the CoQ10, and I decided to start giving it to Susie as well. I've continued to keep them on it for gum health and also since it's an excellent antioxidant and good for the heart.


----------



## Starsmom

This topic was poised a few months ago, and someone posted this and I added this to my "favorites".

http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/Maltese.html

I cooked for Star his whole life after I read the ingredients on commercially prepared food - YUCK! :yucky: I too had an old copy of Dr. Pitcarin's and followed it as a guide. I used chicken leg quarters (8), 1 # of beef, 1 - 1 1/2 # each of zucchini, yellow squash, sweet potato, 1 bunch broccoli, 1 or 2 bunch parsley, 1 bag of brown rice.

*EDIT:* I forgot! I also put in about 1# of carrots too. All the veggies were put in a food processor before being mixed with the meats, and rice.

As for supplements, I gave him Flax oil instead of fish/cod oil, 50mg CoQ10, folic acid, doggy vitamin, acidophilus, doggy glucosamine, 250mg Biotin, calcium.

He never had skin issues, ear problems, or bad breath (until he got really ill). His stools were firm, well formed, and virtually "odorless".


----------



## dwerten

oh good made me nervous when i saw that - i will say the holistic vet back in 2005 had my dd on it for 6 months and she is mvd and no issues but i did not know any better back then. I think he steered us in the wrong direction with my dd as he had her on 250mg of keflex too  I since learned it is not good for liver dogs on the mvd livershunt group i am on and it has no anti-inflammatory agent either and best fish oil is with anchovies and sardines so i really like the www.nordicnaturals.com omega 3 as it has the vitamin E in it as well so let me know what you think about that one as heard their fish oil is really pure and another holistic vet recommends it for humans and for pets. 

When demi had so many teeth removed and has periodontal disease many recommend coq10 so glad to know it is working as i am still leery of doing anything as been through so much with mine so still learning -- i am definitely sometimes analysis paralysis person  so why i like to read up and educate before doing anything and why i wanted to see what others are doing


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 16 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792010


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791910





> I would recommend not using cod liver oil as too high in vitamin A for liver babies but the fish oil is ok
> 
> The coq10 is suppose to be excellent for gum support so that is great you are using that as maltese tend to get gum disease [/B]


Debbie, I hadn't thought about cod liver oil being contra-indicative for dogs with compromised livers, but you're right. Thank you for pointing that out! I only gave it during the winter months to boost their vitamin D, but I think I'll just stick with the fish oil.

I started giving the CoQ10 several years back when Sadie was having issues with bleeding gums (this was before I started them on the home cooked diet...their teeth & gums are in great condition now). I saw a definite improvement in her gums once she was on the CoQ10, and I decided to start giving it to Susie as well. I've continued to keep them on it for gum health and also since it's an excellent antioxidant and good for the heart. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients 

also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract 

also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ? 

I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead 

Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too 

Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts 

I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki doesn't have bad breath, stinky stools, or gas. 

There is such a difference with dogs who are fed crappy food. When we were in obedience class, one of the doggie students could clear a room with his gas, and he had a big stinky accident once, too. I seriously thought I was going to die. :smheat: I asked the owner what she fed him, and it was Dog Chow. :shocked: 

Regarding nutritionists, etc., here is a link to a yahoo group that helps people with home cooking. They are very picky and you don't have to follow all of their info, but they have good tips and a good database

Yahoo Group Home Cooking for Dogs 

And a couple of others:


Yahoo Group Natural Pet Care

Yahoo Group Dog Nutrition


----------



## Ladysmom

The different oils are not interchangeable within a recipe as the amount of linoleic may not be right. Most recipes I have found call for canola oil. Coconut oil especially does not have nearly enough linoleic and should only be used as an extra.

Oils and foods that contain linoleic acid include corn oil (59 %),cottonseed oil (49-58%), soybean oil (51%), safflower oil (78%), poppy seed oil (70%), hemp oil (50-70%), canola oil (21%), walnut oil (51%), grain-fed cow milk, olive oil (10%), palm oil (10%), sunflower oil (68%), lard (10%), egg yolks (16%), spirulina, peanut oil (48%), okra, rice bran oil (39%), wheat germ oil (55%), grape seed oil (73%), macadamia oil (1-3%), pistachio oil (32.7%), sesame oil (45%), cocoa butter (3%), coconut oil (2%), butter (2%).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linoleic_acid


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792036


> Regarding nutritionists, etc., here is a link to a yahoo group that helps people with home cooking. They are very picky and you don't have to follow all of their info, but they have good tips and a good database
> Yahoo Group Home Cooking for Dogs
> And a couple of others:
> Yahoo Group Natural Pet Care
> Yahoo Group Dog Nutrition[/B]


Suzan, I guess you have to "join" those groups to read there. Is that right? Which is the most reasonable, if you know what I mean? Not too far out.....


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Yes, you have to join. The home cooking one is ok. IMO they are just very "anal" about everything, but they mean well. You can join and be a lurker. When I was a member, I lurked and didn't post much of anything.


Regarding Canola oil, if you use it, I cannot stress enough to use ORGANIC Canola, as the regular Canola is genetically modified.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035


> another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients
> 
> also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract
> 
> also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ?
> 
> I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead
> 
> Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too
> 
> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts
> 
> I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body[/B]


I agree that veggies need to be cut really really fine. I alternate between mincing and pureeing. 
Baby bok choy has a very high level of calcium and so does spinach. Casanova does not like potatoes.
I will try zucchini and celery too....am always looking for new things to add...Casanova is so healthy now, but I am paranoid from before, so I only ever add one thing at a time like the old days.


----------



## wooflife

I actually spoke with Dr. Harvey and he recomended switching the oils around, his recipe calls for 1 tbs of oil per lb of food. - He also suggested using oils with GLA like primrose and borage oils. 

Marj or anyone- what do you know about those oils? 

I use primarily olive oil and sometimes I use sesame if I have it on hand. I also add salmon oil to thier dinner.

Leslie


----------



## Nikki's Mom

You don't necessarily have to use carbs in a recipe if your dog is healthy and active. 

We mix sweet potato (starch-carb) with proteins because of Nikki's MVD. 

That is really why you need to consult a veterinary nutritionist for custom recipes if your dog has any sort of medical condition.


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jun 16 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792079


> I actually spoke with Dr. Harvey and he recomended switching the oils around, his recipe calls for 1 tbs of oil per lb of food. - He also suggested using oils with GLA like primrose and borage oils.
> 
> Marj or anyone- what do you know about those oils?
> 
> I use primarily olive oil and sometimes I use sesame if I have it on hand. I also add salmon oil to thier dinner.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


There is a fish, flax, borage oil combination supplement available in WalMart. It gives you the Omega 3, 6, and 9 fatty acids in 1 gel capsule.


----------



## Ladysmom

Lady gets a 3V Cap (fish oil) every day as a supplement. I use organic canola oil in her recipe.


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035


> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts[/B]


I don't use hemp oil because it's not recommended for human use. http://nourishedmagazine.com.au/blog/artic...mption#more-340

It does say that it may be appropriate for domestic animals, but I choose to avoid it, since, like I said, it's not recommended for humans. 

Here are a couple of articles on canola oil and vegetable oils:

http://www.westonaprice.org/knowyourfats/conola.html
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...table-oils.aspx

Yes, these articles are geared towards human health, but the way I see it is, if it's not good enough for me, then it's not good enough for my fluffs.

I have also found some research indicating that the fructose sugar content in fruits has been shown to cause weight gain and insulin resistance. :bysmilie:

http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/7...ournalcode=ajcn 

I'll have to do more research on fruits.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 16 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792099


> Yes, these articles are geared towards human health, but the way I see it is, if it's not good enough for me, then it's not good enough for my fluffs.[/B]



I agree with the 'good enough' part, but remember a canine's digestive system and nutrition needs are completely different than a human's. I'm not referring to a specific oil because I haven't studied that. Just in general.


----------



## susie and sadie

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035


> another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients
> 
> also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract
> 
> also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ?
> 
> I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead
> 
> Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too
> 
> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts
> 
> I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body[/B]


I've always used Carlson's fish oil, but the Nordic Naturals looks like a really good one too. 

Regarding the calcium in spinach, Dr. Pitcairn recommends avoiding large amounts of spinach and swiss chard as the high amount of oxalic acid interferes with calcium absorption. From what I understand, oxalic acid is broken down in cooking, but I give veggies raw after being pureed in the blender, so I just avoid those greens for them. It might be OK once in a while, though.

I'm so glad you started this topic. Everyone's given such great info, and I've learned several things myself.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Yes, we should always remember that nutrition guidelines for humans are not the same for canines 

Regarding the Weston A. Price Foundation and Dr. Mercola, I find both to be a wealth of very good information, and I have the utmost respect for both. I also read Natural News every day.

We have been eating local, grass=fed and organic for a while now. I highly recommend that everyone check out their sites and this way of eating. And if you are really interested, read The Omnivore's Dilemma and Nourishing Traditions. 

That being said, I don't agree with them on everything, and that's ok. Having worked in the natural foods and supplements industry, I have learned to research and try everything for myself. Then I take info from here and there, and make up my own mind. I also have a dear friend with ovarian cancer, and for the last two years we have been insane research junkies regarding natural health and nutrition

After experimenting with various foods/supplements, I understand that what may be good for one person may not be good for another, and the same goes for our dogs. 

So regarding *Hempseed Oil*, IMO, hemp is a seed full of good healthy stuff, and a fine choice for EFA's and I will continue to use (and research) it. 

Yes, *fruit *does have fructose and too much fructose isn't the best thing for your glycemic load, but I think a bit of organic fruit each day - especially berries, should be ok for our fluffs (and for us too!)

I'm really glad this topic was created and have enjoyed taking the time to participate. Perhaps we could pin it and then add stuff when we find out more info?


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035


> another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients
> 
> also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract
> 
> also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ?
> 
> I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead
> 
> Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too
> 
> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts
> 
> I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body[/B]



I steam and puree my veggies in a blender. I have been using green beans but was told I could also use Zuccini, yellow squash and carrots. Was told green beans and zuccini were best and to not feed broccoli or peas because broccoli releases a lot of gas and peas aren't digested well. 

I fed white potato at first and Lacy was really sick. Someone told me white potato can be inflammatory for dogs with IBD so I switched to sweet potato and she has done great ever since.


----------



## dwerten

yes that is correct about the white potato as mine cannot tolerate white potato dex or demi but dd can until this metacam incident now she cannot  

you are correct on the broccoli and the peas i have heard the same that they need to be now do not laugh but deshelled as they cannot digest shell - also carrots have more sugar and not the best for dogs with diabetes 

How about yams as dd likes yams ?

and yes yellow squash is good for them i have heard too


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 16 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792234


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035





> another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients
> 
> also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract
> 
> also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ?
> 
> I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead
> 
> Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too
> 
> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts
> 
> I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body[/B]



I steam and puree my veggies in a blender. I have been using green beans but was told I could also use Zuccini, yellow squash and carrots. Was told green beans and zuccini were best and to not feed broccoli or peas because broccoli releases a lot of gas and peas aren't digested well. 

I fed white potato at first and Lacy was really sick. Someone told me white potato can be inflammatory for dogs with IBD so I switched to sweet potato and she has done great ever since.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

yes would love to get it pinned but not sure how to  do we pm joe or k/c to pin it ? 

I am enjoying this as well and so glad i started it as always wanting to learn more on nutrition. I am on several yahoo groups for nutrition as well but it gets over whelming sometimes 



QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792121


> Yes, we should always remember that nutrition guidelines for humans are not the same for canines
> 
> Regarding the Weston A. Price Foundation and Dr. Mercola, I find both to be a wealth of very good information, and I have the utmost respect for both. I also read Natural News every day.
> 
> We have been eating local, grass=fed and organic for a while now. I highly recommend that everyone check out their sites and this way of eating. And if you are really interested, read The Omnivore's Dilemma and Nourishing Traditions.
> 
> That being said, I don't agree with them on everything, and that's ok. Having worked in the natural foods and supplements industry, I have learned to research and try everything for myself. Then I take info from here and there, and make up my own mind. I also have a dear friend with ovarian cancer, and for the last two years we have been insane research junkies regarding natural health and nutrition
> 
> After experimenting with various foods/supplements, I understand that what may be good for one person may not be good for another, and the same goes for our dogs.
> 
> So regarding *Hempseed Oil*, IMO, hemp is a seed full of good healthy stuff, and a fine choice for EFA's and I will continue to use (and research) it.
> 
> Yes, *fruit *does have fructose and too much fructose isn't the best thing for your glycemic load, but I think a bit of organic fruit each day - especially berries, should be ok for our fluffs (and for us too!)
> 
> I'm really glad this topic was created and have enjoyed taking the time to participate. Perhaps we could pin it and then add stuff when we find out more info?[/B]


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792239


> yes that is correct about the white potato as mine cannot tolerate white potato dex or demi but dd can until this metacam incident now she cannot
> 
> you are correct on the broccoli and the peas i have heard the same that they need to be now do not laugh but deshelled as they cannot digest shell - also carrots have more sugar and not the best for dogs with diabetes
> 
> How about yams as dd likes yams ?
> 
> and yes yellow squash is good for them i have heard too[/B]


what is the difference between yams and sweet potatos? I thought they were the same?


----------



## dwerten

oh good to know as jean dodds had it in her recipe and i asked where is the calcium and she said it is in the spinach so i learned alot from her on that --hey may be why popeye ate it lol 

so glad everyone is learning as i always love learning on this topic  

I have pitcairns book as well but a nutritionist for pets on my allerdog group gave me another book she likes better and i will get the name when i get home from work -- I always buy dermatology and nutrition books for animals on ebay  Now having the time to read them lol 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 16 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792114


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035





> another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients
> 
> also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract
> 
> also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ?
> 
> I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead
> 
> Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too
> 
> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts
> 
> I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body[/B]


I've always used Carlson's fish oil, but the Nordic Naturals looks like a really good one too. 

Regarding the calcium in spinach, Dr. Pitcairn recommends avoiding large amounts of spinach and swiss chard as the high amount of oxalic acid interferes with calcium absorption. From what I understand, oxalic acid is broken down in cooking, but I give veggies raw after being pureed in the blender, so I just avoid those greens for them. It might be OK once in a while, though.

I'm so glad you started this topic. Everyone's given such great info, and I've learned several things myself. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## princessre

I use more baby bok choy than spinach because of the oxalates in spinach.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Artichoke Hearts are really good, too. Great for the liver. I buy them frozen at Trader Joe's. Zucchini, yellow squash, green beans and artichoke hearts are the veggies I use the most for Nikki's food. I love organic "Garnet" yams, or "Jewel" yams. The other day I bought purple sweet potatoes instead of Garnet yams. Wow, were they a gorgeous shade of purple!! 

Watermelon is really good, too. Another liver helper.

And I just want to say, I may not agree with everyone about their style/ingredients regarding home cooking, and many might not agree with me. That's okay. That's what makes for interesting conversation.

I highly respect everyone's opinions and welcome the discussion. I hope this thread helps a lot of Malt moms and dads learn more about home cooking.


----------



## dwerten

a client of mine had a diet made by ucdavis and had 5 tums a day for a lhasa 20lbs and i was shocked so i checked with jackie about it and i guess it is a source of calcium that ucdavis uses that is different then egg shells or bone meal - i found that interesting


----------



## dwerten

lol funny you should say that as so did i lol but when i was home cooking for elimination diet for my dd with allergies i learned the difference -- they are different yams are real orange and the sweet potato almost looks like a white potato but a hint more yellow -- they make sweet potato pie out of the sweet potato around thanksgiving and really good almost looks like a pumpkin pie too 

also always best to do organic as our dogs are so small 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 16 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792242


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792239





> yes that is correct about the white potato as mine cannot tolerate white potato dex or demi but dd can until this metacam incident now she cannot
> 
> you are correct on the broccoli and the peas i have heard the same that they need to be now do not laugh but deshelled as they cannot digest shell - also carrots have more sugar and not the best for dogs with diabetes
> 
> How about yams as dd likes yams ?
> 
> and yes yellow squash is good for them i have heard too[/B]


what is the difference between yams and sweet potatos? I thought they were the same?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792257


> a client of mine had a diet made by ucdavis and had 5 tums a day for a lhasa 20lbs and i was shocked so i checked with jackie about it and i guess it is a source of calcium that ucdavis uses that is different then egg shells or bone meal - i found that interesting[/B]


Tums are calcium carbonate. A lot of recipes call for that for calcium.


----------



## dwerten

ThePossibleCanine-Nutrition on yahoo groups is good 

k9nutrition is another good yahoo group 

Totally_Canine_Nutrition on yahoogroups.com 

these are all ones i belong to but on no mail as get overwhelmed lol but like to go back and learn from time to time 

just joined the other ones on this thread as well


----------



## dwerten

thanks just joined them too 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792036


> Nikki doesn't have bad breath, stinky stools, or gas.
> 
> There is such a difference with dogs who are fed crappy food. When we were in obedience class, one of the doggie students could clear a room with his gas, and he had a big stinky accident once, too. I seriously thought I was going to die. :smheat: I asked the owner what she fed him, and it was Dog Chow. :shocked:
> 
> Regarding nutritionists, etc., here is a link to a yahoo group that helps people with home cooking. They are very picky and you don't have to follow all of their info, but they have good tips and a good database
> 
> Yahoo Group Home Cooking for Dogs
> 
> And a couple of others:
> 
> 
> Yahoo Group Natural Pet Care
> 
> Yahoo Group Dog Nutrition[/B]


----------



## dwerten

that is very smart as you will know what reaction is if they have one 


QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 16 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792066


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792035





> another thing i have read is best to food process veggies to break down the cellular wall so dogs can absorb the nutrients
> 
> also zucchini and celery juiced together and adding pulp and juice to food is good for them -- the zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract
> 
> also heard spinach has calcium in it - is this true ?
> 
> I am not a big vitamin person but have heard liquid vitamin is better than pill as absorbs easier in the system but prefer to get vitamins from food instead
> 
> Many dogs can have ibd and cannot tolerate white potato and i notice with my dogs they vomit on sweet potato and white potato so wierd so have heard you can just go protein and veggie and not necessarily use carbs is this true? I know quinoa is suppose to be a good source too
> 
> Have also heard from a nutritionist that hemp is good as it is the perfec omega 3-6-9 ratio and she recommends only coconut oil and hemp so curious others thoughts
> 
> I do know if you do fish oil you have to have vitamine E as fish oil can deplete vitamin E in the body[/B]


I agree that veggies need to be cut really really fine. I alternate between mincing and pureeing. 
Baby bok choy has a very high level of calcium and so does spinach. Casanova does not like potatoes.
I will try zucchini and celery too....am always looking for new things to add...Casanova is so healthy now, but I am paranoid from before, so I only ever add one thing at a time like the old days.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

ok here is a controversial one for ya -- what about avocado as my friend does avocado for her dog and has for years -- the skin and seed are toxic but meet is suppose to be good for them -- I personally am fearful of it -- yet there is a food called avoderm??? would be interested to others take on it 

Also this lady client with lhasa gives her dog B12 vitamin and another vitamin -- what are your thoughts on vitamins and which are best ?


----------



## princessre

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I feel unsure about supplements because of the conflicting reports.

Avocado seems great, but fish has lots of good oil and I'm scared that it's on the list. Maybe if you have a huge dog it doesn't matter, but a four-pounder?


----------



## dwerten

my friend has 3 yorkies all 5lb and has fed the avocado for years -- she tells me it is safe and the nutritionist she works swears it is safe but i am not willing to take that chance myself and was curious what everyone thinks 


QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 16 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792279


> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I feel unsure about supplements because of the conflicting reports.
> 
> Avocado seems great, but fish has lots of good oil and I'm scared that it's on the list. Maybe if you have a huge dog it doesn't matter, but a four-pounder?[/B]


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792261


> lol funny you should say that as so did i lol but when i was home cooking for elimination diet for my dd with allergies i learned the difference -- they are different yams are real orange and the sweet potato almost looks like a white potato but a hint more yellow -- they make sweet potato pie out of the sweet potato around thanksgiving and really good almost looks like a pumpkin pie too
> 
> also always best to do organic as our dogs are so small[/B]


thanks for the info. I'm not sure if I feed yams or sweet potatos then..I guess which ever one I pick up.

I actually don't eat organic...I am not comfortable with organic and a food toxicology and safety professor I had also advised our class against eating organic. So I personally avoid anything organic if I have a choice. Without pesticides there is much more of a risk for bugs to damage plants, which leaves room for molds and fungi to grow..which can be very toxic to eat (such as afloxtoxin in corn plants as one example). I have other reasons but I just don't do organic


----------



## Hunter's Mom

we have fed avocado. We make sushi with it so I skin it, twist the seed out, hen scoop out the area that was directly touching the seed, and cut it into slices. I then take those slices and cut them into little bits and Hunter will get about one slice every month or so. I don't mix it with his food - it's just a little treat  Since I prepare it myself I am less worried about the skin and the seed because I know the care that I take with ensuring I got rid of all skin and scooped out the seed area.


----------



## puppy lover

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 16 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792332


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792261





> lol funny you should say that as so did i lol but when i was home cooking for elimination diet for my dd with allergies i learned the difference -- they are different yams are real orange and the sweet potato almost looks like a white potato but a hint more yellow -- they make sweet potato pie out of the sweet potato around thanksgiving and really good almost looks like a pumpkin pie too
> 
> also always best to do organic as our dogs are so small[/B]


thanks for the info. I'm not sure if I feed yams or sweet potatos then..I guess which ever one I pick up.

I actually don't eat organic...I am not comfortable with organic and a food toxicology and safety professor I had also advised our class against eating organic. So I personally avoid anything organic if I have a choice. Without pesticides there is much more of a risk for bugs to damage plants, which leaves room for molds and fungi to grow..which can be very toxic to eat (such as afloxtoxin in corn plants as one example). I have other reasons but I just don't do organic
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sometimes I'll choose a non organic food over an organic one if it's fresher and it's one of those lower pesticide foods (I think mold does grow quicker on organic food!). But I just want to point out that there was a huge propaganda campaign against organic food by pro GM (genetic modification) corporations which as of now has no scientific basis. The United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization has stated that studies have not shown that consuming organic products leads to a greater risk of mycotoxin contamination. I really do try to stay away from non-organic food though because of the pesticides, and the studies coming out on genetically modified food.

http://www.organicconsumers.org/Organic/mycotoxins.cfm

That said, I do always soak my organic veggies in apple cider vinegar, cloudy kind (10 to 1 water/apple cider vinegar ratio) for 10 to 15 minutes to get rid of strange microorganisms, then rinse a few times


----------



## lovesophie

I'm really enjoying this topic. I agree that it should be pinned! :biggrin: 

IMO, certified organic is the way to go. Residual pesticides on foods have a lot of health risks.

I love avocados.  I usually include them in my omelets, and I have given some to my fluffs 

in the past, and they seemed fine. Does anyone feed her fluff(s) garlic? I know it's a pretty

strong anti-fungal (so is coconut oil), but I'm thinking a small amount should be okay? What

do you ladies think?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 17 2009, 04:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792416


> I'm really enjoying this topic. I agree that it should be pinned! :biggrin:
> 
> IMO, certified organic is the way to go. Residual pesticides on foods have a lot of health risks.
> 
> I love avocados.  I usually include them in my omelets, and I have given some to my fluffs
> 
> in the past, and they seemed fine. Does anyone feed her fluff(s) garlic? I know it's a pretty
> 
> strong anti-fungal (so is coconut oil), but I'm thinking a small amount should be okay? What
> 
> do you ladies think?[/B]


IMO. I think that in very small amounts, garlic and avocado flesh is ok. Many folks do not feed garlic to their dogs.


----------



## princessre

I think this topic should be pinned too! It is astounding to me the difference in Casanova's health, energy, and coat from eating home-cooked. My house is being renovated and I couldn't use the kitchen so he ate dog food only for a few days. I literally could see the drop in energy level and his appetite actually went down and down until he barely ate at all. Once I fed him the home cooked meal again, it was like a whole new dog again. It's amazing for anyone who can make the time to do it...

I would think minute amounts of garlic would be fine b/c it's in everything. However I just out of principle do not feed anything on that dreaded list. I don't want to give the vet a reason not to figure out what's wrong with my dog if something bad ever happens.


----------



## susie and sadie

I forgot to add, they also get about 1/8 tsp of High Vitamin Butter Oil a few times a week. http://www.drrons.com/blue-ice-x-factor-butter-oil.htm I've been taking it myself for a couple years after reading about the benefits of it from the Weston A. Price Foundation. Just curious if anyone else used it for their dogs and what your thoughts are.


----------



## PreciousPrince

A bit off topic but question for those who feed sweet potatoes... do yours seems to digest them ok? Perri gets a Sams Yams little sweet potato chew every once in awhile and then there are always little pieces of it in his poo like he's not digesting them and I've wondered why. Is it just his system or are they not very digestible in general?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki has never had a problem with sweet potatoes or yams. Maybe your fluff has that issue because the yams are dehydrated and hard to fully digest?


----------



## Ladysmom

Lady does great with sweet potatoes and she has problems digesting because her pancreas doesn't function properly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 16 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792332


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792261





> lol funny you should say that as so did i lol but when i was home cooking for elimination diet for my dd with allergies i learned the difference -- they are different yams are real orange and the sweet potato almost looks like a white potato but a hint more yellow -- they make sweet potato pie out of the sweet potato around thanksgiving and really good almost looks like a pumpkin pie too
> 
> also always best to do organic as our dogs are so small[/B]


thanks for the info. I'm not sure if I feed yams or sweet potatos then..I guess which ever one I pick up.

I actually don't eat organic...I am not comfortable with organic and a food toxicology and safety professor I had also advised our class against eating organic. So I personally avoid anything organic if I have a choice. Without pesticides there is much more of a risk for bugs to damage plants, which leaves room for molds and fungi to grow..which can be very toxic to eat (such as afloxtoxin in corn plants as one example). I have other reasons but I just don't do organic
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh my. With respect for all opinions here, I must comment.

On the one hand, pesticides are toxic poisons that penetrate the membranes of produce, mimic estrogen in the body, may cause cancer, and may cause neurological problems and Parkinsons. 

And on the other hand, you have dirt, mold and fungi, etc., on organic produce, all of which could be washed off easily with a weak peroxide/water or vinegar/water solution. 

We are very clean people around here, yet we do not use hand sanitizer and antibacterial soaps unless we visit with a bunch of kids or a sick person in a hospital. I've battled various illnesses over the years, and experimented with traditional and alternative medicine. I have finally learned to eat and live simply, like my ancestors did. The only time hubby and I ever catch a cold is if we are around little kids for any length of time. 

Ever wonder why cancer, diabetes, and heart disease are so much more common these days? Humans ate organic, unprocessed food for thousands of years. Modern humans eat frankenfoods and processed foods, and almost everyone seems to be on some kind of med, or is sick with some kind of allergy, etc., and constantly dousing themselves with antibacterial soap or purell.

I'll stick with organic. Tastes better, and far less risk for the body. Hubby and I really live dangerously - we eat "clean" - organic everything, and we drink only raw, unpasteurized milk and eat free-range eggs from a local farm. 

Rather than getting sick from the food, it has had an incredibly wonderful effect on our health. 

If anyone is interested in "Traditional" eating, check out the book, Nourishing Traditions. And rent/watch the DVD, "The Future of Food."


----------



## PreciousPrince

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 17 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792658


> Nikki has never had a problem with sweet potatoes or yams. Maybe your fluff has that issue because the yams are dehydrated and hard to fully digest?[/B]


Yes he might do better on some that are cooked normally. Thanks Suzan and Marj.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 17 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792697


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 17 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792658





> Nikki has never had a problem with sweet potatoes or yams. Maybe your fluff has that issue because the yams are dehydrated and hard to fully digest?[/B]


Yes he might do better on some that are cooked normally. Thanks Suzan and Marj.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I had some of those dehydrated sweet potato treats too. I got rid of them because when they come 'out' they look exactly like they did before they were swallowed.

Not so with cooked mashed yams or sweet potatoes.


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 17 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792620


> I forgot to add, they also get about 1/8 tsp of High Vitamin Butter Oil a few times a week. http://www.drrons.com/blue-ice-x-factor-butter-oil.htm I've been taking it myself for a couple years after reading about the benefits of it from the Weston A. Price Foundation.. Just curious if anyone else used it for their dogs and what your thoughts are.[/B]


Thank you so much for posting this.  I think Debbie mentioned that vitamin A is not recommended for liver-compromised dogs. I believe this product has a concentrated amount of vitamin A, and it's also recommended that one supplement this with cod liver oil. 

http://livesuperfoods.com/oils/GPP001.html

I have been researching high vitamin butter oil, and I'm still debating on whether or not this supplement is necessary for my fluffs and me. From what I understand, Activator-X is very similar to K2, and it works synergistically with vitamins A and D. I'm thinking my two get sufficient K2 in egg yolks and grass-fed beef. Vitamins A & D are also easily obtained from diet, too.

http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnutrition/vitamin-k2.html

I forgot to mention that I'm an avid user of ghee/clarified butter, as it's considered a good fat filled with nutrients. When I bake salmon for my two, I glaze it with ghee. So good!  

What is everyone's thoughts on sauerkraut? I'm a huge fan of fermented foods. I already feed my two plain Greek yogurt (Fage), but I was wondering if sauerkraut would be good, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 17 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792758


> QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 17 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792620





> I forgot to add, they also get about 1/8 tsp of High Vitamin Butter Oil a few times a week. http://www.drrons.com/blue-ice-x-factor-butter-oil.htm I've been taking it myself for a couple years after reading about the benefits of it from the Weston A. Price Foundation.. Just curious if anyone else used it for their dogs and what your thoughts are.[/B]


Thank you so much for posting this.  I think Debbie mentioned that vitamin A is not recommended for liver-compromised dogs. I believe this product has a concentrated amount of vitamin A, and it's also recommended that one supplement this with cod liver oil. 

http://livesuperfoods.com/oils/GPP001.html

I have been researching high vitamin butter oil, and I'm still debating on whether or not this supplement is necessary for my fluffs and me. From what I understand, Activator-X is very similar to K2, and it works synergistically with vitamins A and D. I'm thinking my two get sufficient K2 in egg yolks and grass-fed beef. Vitamins A & D are also easily obtained from diet, too.

http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnutrition/vitamin-k2.html

I forgot to mention that I'm an avid user of ghee/clarified butter, as it's considered a good fat filled with nutrients. When I bake salmon for my two, I glaze it with ghee. So good!  

What is everyone's thoughts on sauerkraut? I'm a huge fan of fermented foods. I already feed my two plain Greek yogurt (Fage), but I was wondering if sauerkraut would be good, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I buy "Bubbies" brand sauerkraut, and also eat the red sauerkraut from a local restaurant. Bubbie's doesn't have vinegar, so a little bit should be ok for the fluffs if they like it. 

I haven't tried the butter oil, but I used to use ghee all the time when I worked at a health food store and got the $$$discount! Now I just use organic butter. I'm trying to talk my local farmer connection into making raw butter.


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 17 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792762


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 17 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792758





> QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 17 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792620





> I forgot to add, they also get about 1/8 tsp of High Vitamin Butter Oil a few times a week. http://www.drrons.com/blue-ice-x-factor-butter-oil.htm I've been taking it myself for a couple years after reading about the benefits of it from the Weston A. Price Foundation.. Just curious if anyone else used it for their dogs and what your thoughts are.[/B]


Thank you so much for posting this.  I think Debbie mentioned that vitamin A is not recommended for liver-compromised dogs. I believe this product has a concentrated amount of vitamin A, and it's also recommended that one supplement this with cod liver oil. 

http://livesuperfoods.com/oils/GPP001.html

I have been researching high vitamin butter oil, and I'm still debating on whether or not this supplement is necessary for my fluffs and me. From what I understand, Activator-X is very similar to K2, and it works synergistically with vitamins A and D. I'm thinking my two get sufficient K2 in egg yolks and grass-fed beef. Vitamins A & D are also easily obtained from diet, too.

http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnutrition/vitamin-k2.html

I forgot to mention that I'm an avid user of ghee/clarified butter, as it's considered a good fat filled with nutrients. When I bake salmon for my two, I glaze it with ghee. So good!  

What is everyone's thoughts on sauerkraut? I'm a huge fan of fermented foods. I already feed my two plain Greek yogurt (Fage), but I was wondering if sauerkraut would be good, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I buy "Bubbies" brand sauerkraut, and also eat the red sauerkraut from a local restaurant. Bubbie's doesn't have vinegar, so a little bit should be ok for the fluffs if they like it. 

I haven't tried the butter oil, but I used to use ghee all the time when I worked at a health food store and got the $$$discount! Now I just use organic butter. I'm trying to talk my local farmer connection into making raw butter.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to try the Bubbies one out. 

I haven't tried the red cabbage sauerkraut. Is there a difference between red and plain? I have to say, my favorite sauerkraut is Korean sauerkraut (kimchi). It's a staple in every Korean household.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 17 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792758


> I already feed my two plain Greek yogurt (Fage), but I was wondering if sauerkraut would be good, too.[/B]


Me too. Casanova loves Fage and so do I!


----------



## susie and sadie

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 17 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792758


> QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 17 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792620





> I forgot to add, they also get about 1/8 tsp of High Vitamin Butter Oil a few times a week. http://www.drrons.com/blue-ice-x-factor-butter-oil.htm I've been taking it myself for a couple years after reading about the benefits of it from the Weston A. Price Foundation.. Just curious if anyone else used it for their dogs and what your thoughts are.[/B]


Thank you so much for posting this.  I think Debbie mentioned that vitamin A is not recommended for liver-compromised dogs. I believe this product has a concentrated amount of vitamin A, and it's also recommended that one supplement this with cod liver oil. 

http://livesuperfoods.com/oils/GPP001.html

I have been researching high vitamin butter oil, and I'm still debating on whether or not this supplement is necessary for my fluffs and me. From what I understand, Activator-X is very similar to K2, and it works synergistically with vitamins A and D. I'm thinking my two get sufficient K2 in egg yolks and grass-fed beef. Vitamins A & D are also easily obtained from diet, too.

http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnutrition/vitamin-k2.html

I forgot to mention that I'm an avid user of ghee/clarified butter, as it's considered a good fat filled with nutrients. When I bake salmon for my two, I glaze it with ghee. So good!  

What is everyone's thoughts on sauerkraut? I'm a huge fan of fermented foods. I already feed my two plain Greek yogurt (Fage), but I was wondering if sauerkraut would be good, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was wondering about the sauerkraut, too. I'm also a fan of fermented foods.

That's a good point about the vitamin A in the butter oil. Maybe I should skip that for them.  I was mainly thinking of the benefits of the CLA, but I think I'll start giving them a bit of my grass-fed raw milk like Suzan does for Nikki.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks to Sher (K/C's Mom) for pinning this topic!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792773


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 17 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792758





> I already feed my two plain Greek yogurt (Fage), but I was wondering if sauerkraut would be good, too.[/B]


Me too. Casanova loves Fage and so do I!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Have you tried Oikos Greek yogurt? Dixie loves it and eats it with more "gusto" than the others. It is thicker than the Fage. I get Oikos with honey for myself. Yum. I can buy it in FL but here in MA I have to be happy with Stoney Field Farms. I found Fage but there was no plain to be had of it so settled for Stoney Field.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 15 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791648


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791559





> I guess I should stop the chicken per what I am reading here. She just loves it but she loves everything.[/B]


If she does fine on it there shouldn't be a need to stop. Not all dogs are allergic to the same thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dixie thanks you immensely. 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 16 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791902


> i agree if healthy no need to stop the chicken
> 
> 
> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 15 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791648





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791559





> I guess I should stop the chicken per what I am reading here. She just loves it but she loves everything.[/B]


If she does fine on it there shouldn't be a need to stop. Not all dogs are allergic to the same thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Deb.


Has anyone investigated the uses of Neem? I know you have Suzan. Maltese Jane gave me info on it as. I am thinking of using it as an alternative to Advantage etc . It's a little off topic b/c it's not food but it is natural. I have read neem leaf is good for digestion, the liver and boosts the immune system etc. etc. This is a great site. It has a lot of info on uses of neem. http://www.discoverneem.com/neem-oil-for-dogs.html


----------



## dwerten

A good book a nutritionist tipped me off to is food is your best medicine so thought i would pass this one on


----------



## lovesophie

I doubt anyone here adds sugar when cooking for her fluff, but I thought I'd post the dangers of over-consumption of sugars, since a lot of foods contain sugars (even natural sugars).

http://www.nancyappleton.com/NA144reasons.html 

Also, salt should be quality sea salt (I use Celtic Sea Salt), since table salt is poison.

http://products.mercola.com/himalayan-salt/

http://www.curezone.com/foods/saltcure.asp

The other night, I gave my two cooked Brussels sprouts lightly drizzled with coconut oil. I think it was a big hit, but then again, everything is with my two, LOL.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 21 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794790


> Have you tried Oikos Greek yogurt? Dixie loves it and eats it with more "gusto" than the others. It is thicker than the Fage. I get Oikos with honey for myself. Yum. I can buy it in FL but here in MA I have to be happy with Stoney Field Farms. I found Fage but there was no plain to be had of it so settled for Stoney Field.[/B]


Good tip! I've never seen Oikos, but I will look for it now!! Yes, I am totally addicted to Greek Yogurt with honey. I eat like a big tub a day and Casanova starts wheezing whenever he hears me stir the yogurt and honey in a bowl. 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 25 2009, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796553


> Also, salt should be quality sea salt (I use Celtic Sea Salt), since table salt is poison.[/B]


Thank you so much for alerting me to this fact! I had no idea how bad conventional table salt is! Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796562


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 21 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794790





> Have you tried Oikos Greek yogurt? Dixie loves it and eats it with more "gusto" than the others. It is thicker than the Fage. I get Oikos with honey for myself. Yum. I can buy it in FL but here in MA I have to be happy with Stoney Field Farms. I found Fage but there was no plain to be had of it so settled for Stoney Field.[/B]


Good tip! I've never seen Oikos, but I will look for it now!! Yes, I am totally addicted to Greek Yogurt with honey. I eat like a big tub a day and Casanova starts wheezing whenever he hears me stir the yogurt and honey in a bowl. 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 25 2009, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796553


> Also, salt should be quality sea salt (I use Celtic Sea Salt), since table salt is poison.[/B]


Thank you so much for alerting me to this fact! I had no idea how bad conventional table salt is! Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lady's recipe calls for a salt substitute.

I still can't get over how switching to homecooking brought her ALT down from 300 to 79! :cheer: 

I was also relieved that the critical calcium to phosphorus ratio in her recipe must be right because her bloodwork was perfect. Both her calcium and phosphorus results were right in the middle of the normal range.


----------



## dwerten

ok for those who do probiotics I was told you always need to do 15-30 min prior to food in am and have been doing this for 2 years so curious how everyone is doing the probiotics as some say in food which does not make sense to me as you are trying to coat the digestive tract with good bacteria prior to introducing any food for the day vs putting in food and it gets digested with food but no coating occurs ?


----------



## dwerten

also another controversial topic is coconut oil and i am going to go back to doing 1/4 tsp a day as my dd for 2 years did not have any bacterial infections while supplementing with this and now that i stopped it for this past year she has a staph infection then got hives from the antibiotic so it needs to be all natural for this girl. This was the only thing i eliminated last year. The coconut is natural antibacterial and antifungal so going back to this since it heals the dog from inside out - the probiotics i though would prevent this but it did not as she was getting this daily


----------



## lovesophie

Yes, coconut oil is controversial, even for humans. But I'm such an advocate of EVCO; its benefits are way too good for me to pass up.

http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/

EVCO has also been said to be beneficial for animals.

http://nutiva.com/articles/healthy-dogs-use-coconut-oil/

Just make sure when you feed your baby 1/4 tsp, it's liquid and not solid; if it's solid, you'd be feeding your baby a lot more than one tsp, which can cause diarrhea and upset stomach. I usually keep a small container of coconut oil on top of the fridge. This keeps it liquid, which is easier to use for me.


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 25 2009, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796599


> ok for those who do probiotics I was told you always need to do 15-30 min prior to food in am and have been doing this for 2 years so curious how everyone is doing the probiotics as some say in food which does not make sense to me as you are trying to coat the digestive tract with good bacteria prior to introducing any food for the day vs putting in food and it gets digested with food but no coating occurs ?[/B]


Hm, I've never heard of this. I just feed my two a tsp of yogurt in the morning right after breakfast. I'm going to try sauerkraut with them soon, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I'm not an expert, but I've been taking probiotics for years, and Nikki has been on them for over a year. I've never worried about taking them to coat the stomach before eating. Seems to me that the beneficial bacteria could find its way around the stomach just fine.

Regarding EV Coconut Oil, it's one of the best foods out there. We love it around here.


----------



## dwerten

good to know -- i have always heard better for coconut oil to be in a glass jar -- i use http://www.qualityfirst.on.ca/CVO.htm


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 25 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796721


> Yes, coconut oil is controversial, even for humans. But I'm such an advocate of EVCO; it's benefits are way too good for me to pass up.
> 
> http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/
> 
> EVCO has also been said to be beneficial for animals.
> 
> http://nutiva.com/articles/healthy-dogs-use-coconut-oil/
> 
> Just make sure when you feed your baby 1/4 tsp, it's liquid and not solid; if it's solid, you'd be feeding your baby a lot more than one tsp, which can cause diarrhea and upset stomach. I usually keep a small container of coconut oil on top of the fridge. This keeps it liquid, which is easier to use for me. [/B]


----------



## lovesophie

I buy mine in bulk (1 gallon) from Mountain Rose Herbs. http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkoil/a-c.php#oac_coc_u

I've tried a lot of coconut oils in the past, and I prefer the one from here. I love the taste.  

It comes in a plastic tub, which I keep in a cool, dry place in my home. I fill glass jars up with the coconut oil, and I keep the one I'm using on top of my fridge to keep it liquid.


----------



## dwerten

i like the fridge idea thanks  as i keep it in cabinet as was told since it is organic it goes bad in 9 months so not to keep in spot where sunlight hits it 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 25 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796783


> I buy mine in bulk (1 gallon) from Mountain Rose Herbs. http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkoil/a-c.php#oac_coc_u
> 
> I've tried a lot of coconut oils in the past, and I prefer the one from here. I love the taste.
> 
> It comes in a plastic tub, which I keep in a cool, dry place in my home. I fill glass jars up with the coconut oil, and I keep the one I'm using on top of my fridge to keep it liquid.[/B]


----------



## princessre

What about honey? Is it too sweet to be healthy? It is also antifungal and antibacterial?


----------



## dwerten

honey is a natural antibiotic and it is good for hypoglycemia or for allergies but local raw honey is what you need for allergies - that is why when you get a sore throat if you do honey and lemon -- lemon is the astringent and honey is the antibiotic 

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796945


> What about honey? Is it too sweet to be healthy? It is also antifungal and antibacterial?[/B]


----------



## dwerten

a book i was recommended by a nutritionist on allerdog group is 

Canine and Feline Nutrition Second Edition by Case Carey Hirakawa Daristotle - a resource for companion animal professionals

I just purchased it but the only thing that red flagged to me was the dvm phd are tied to the iams company  but it is very detailed on every aspect of nutrition and she said this is the most thorough book on nutrition for animals as i am always wanting to learn about this she said this is the most accurate info so thought i would pass it on


----------



## lovesophie

I bought some sauerkraut from Whole Foods, and Sophie turned her nose up to it. She didn't want much to do with it, which was weird, since she's the least pickiest eater ever. Joshua chowed down on the sauerkraut, though, LOL. He's seriously a garbage disposal and eats just about any thing.  

I also bought some unsweetened coconut flakes from Whole Foods, and I've been giving these to my fluffs as snacks/training treats. They love them!


----------



## dwerten

i was in a gift exchange on yorkie group and the girl gave me graduates for toddlers strawberry and bannana freeze dried pieces -they love them - has anyone given these before - they are so tiny too so i think these would be great treats for training as so tiny


----------



## lovesophie

^^^ I've never heard of those before. It looks like it's just freeze-dried fruit, so I'm guessing a small amount for training would be okay.  I used to feed a lot of fruit to my two, but I've cut down a lot. My two get fruit, usually blueberries or raspberries, only a couple of times a week now.


----------



## lovesophie

Here's an interesting article on carbs: http://homodiet.netfirms.com/otherssay/car...use_disease.htm


----------



## dwerten

has anyone noticed a detox period when switching to homecooked? if so what signs as i have heard of this happening when switching from dog food to home cooked so just curious if anyone here has had those signs


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805396


> has anyone noticed a detox period when switching to homecooked? if so what signs as i have heard of this happening when switching from dog food to home cooked so just curious if anyone here has had those signs[/B]


Never heard about it for homecooked but I have heard about it when switching to a Raw diet. I never really noticed anything strange with mine though. I switched Lacy from kibble when she was 1 1/2 to raw..she ate that for almost three years when she was switched to homecooked (with some dehydrated raw). Rylie at Iams kibble for over three years and then I switched him to raw which he ate for almost a year and now eats homecooked (with dehydrated raw). 

Can't really remember what they say the detox period is like though..and I didn't experience anything with mine.


----------



## dwerten

thanks i never noticed it when i switched in 2005 as did raw for 6 months but had heard this so good to know 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 14 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805400


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805396





> has anyone noticed a detox period when switching to homecooked? if so what signs as i have heard of this happening when switching from dog food to home cooked so just curious if anyone here has had those signs[/B]


Never heard about it for homecooked but I have heard about it when switching to a Raw diet. I never really noticed anything strange with mine though. I switched Lacy from kibble when she was 1 1/2 to raw..she ate that for almost three years when she was switched to homecooked (with some dehydrated raw). Rylie at Iams kibble for over three years and then I switched him to raw which he ate for almost a year and now eats homecooked (with dehydrated raw). 

Can't really remember what they say the detox period is like though..and I didn't experience anything with mine.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

when doing home cooked do you use digestive enzymes to help break down the food? I know this is not necessary if doing raw but have heard it should be done on kibble and home cooked diets


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 15 2009, 01:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805468


> when doing home cooked do you use digestive enzymes to help break down the food? I know this is not necessary if doing raw but have heard it should be done on kibble and home cooked diets[/B]



I don't use them. Nikki doesn't have any problems digesting her food.


----------



## princessre

We don't do it, but the fish is shredded and veggies almost pureed. Plus I think fish protein is highly digestible anyway.


----------



## PreciousPrince

I read about the detox they can go through too, but I think that's more for the really drastic switches - like from kibbles n bits or something. Perri did fine switching to Dr. Harvey's, but he was on a good organic kibble before that.
I do use a bit of a plant based digestive enzyme supp/probiotic blend in his food just for good measure. I know probiotics are good, but I have read conflicting things on the enzymes, some say good some say it causes the body to stop making its own enzymes. I asked his holistic vet about it, and she said that's not true, can't remember the reason why though. When I asked his nutritionist about it, he said they are fine for a dog with a healthy pancreas, that the pancreas will just use what it needs. I don't know how necessary the d.e. are for home cooked diets as they are getting fresh, whole foods so they should be the easiest for the body to assimilate. I'm sure Perri would be fine without it, but from what I've been told it can't hurt.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 15 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805578


> I read about the detox they can go through too, but I think that's more for the really drastic switches - like from kibbles n bits or something. Perri did fine switching to Dr. Harvey's, but he was on a good organic kibble before that.
> I do use a bit of a plant based digestive enzyme supp/probiotic blend in his food just for good measure. I know probiotics are good, but I have read conflicting things on the enzymes, some say good some say it causes the body to stop making its own enzymes. I asked his holistic vet about it, and she said that's not true, can't remember the reason why though. When I asked his nutritionist about it, he said they are fine for a dog with a healthy pancreas, that the pancreas will just use what it needs. I don't know how necessary the d.e. are for home cooked diets as they are getting fresh, whole foods so they should be the easiest for the body to assimilate. I'm sure Perri would be fine without it, but from what I've been told it can't hurt.[/B]



The holistic vet I used to go to was very much against enzymes, but over the last year I've found that I don't agree with her on a lot of things, so we've pretty much parted company, unfortunately. 

Here's my take on enzymes and supplements. This is just my opinion. Everyone has to do their own research and have their own trial and error periods with these things.

I'm not much for using supplements, even natural ones, unless I know for sure that they are needed. For example, I know for a fact that Nikki does *not *do well without Probiotics, so I make sure to give her a Probiotic with every meal. I use Jarrow PetDophilus. I thought that Nikki's immune system could use a boost, so I started her on Colostrum. She is doing great. She looks and acts incredibly healthy, and her bloodwork is excellent, finally.

Digestive enzymes are very helpful if a dog or a person has trouble digesting food. You can usually tell if you need them from such symptoms as reflux, stomach gurgling, gas, burping, messy elimination, etc. Usually if it isn't from some other issue, like liver,gall bladder or other organ problems, ulcers, etc., poor diet is what can cause a person/dog to need digestive enzymes. Change the diet and the need for them goes away.

I have trouble digesting certain foods. Even good, healthy food! I have a lousy immune system from past adrenal burnout, emotional issues, and chemical exposure. I take digestive enzymes. The brand I take is Enzymedica Digest Gold. My hubby has no trouble digesting food, so he doesn't take them. I need probiotics, and certain vitamins/herbs every day for my health "annoyances," so I take those too.

There are a lot of very beneficial herbs and supplements out there that I could take because they are so good, but really don't need to take them. Instead, I'd rather do my best to eat healthy. Even though some supplements are natural (most are synthetic) plant-based, and organic, they are still supplements, not food. If we eat well and don't have health issues, we can usually get what we need from food, and only need a little bit of help from supplements, perhaps periodically. Our bodies were created by God to be incredible machines, and if given the right "fuel" they operate well without much extra help from people in white coats mixing up formulas.

My health philosophy is very simple after years of switching from eating crappy food to being vegetarian, vegan, macrobiotic, fit for life, atkins, south beach, etc. and going from taking huge amounts of vitamins/herbs/supplements, to being on synthetic meds. 

This is where I am now: I eat the best organic or local foods I can possibly afford, I cook from scratch, stay away from synthetic, genetically modified, low-fat, processed foods, and take only those supplements I truly need, find ways to reduce stress (prayer, laughter and fluffbutts are good for stress.) I am no longer on any synthetic medication. We stay far away from traditional medicine and otc medicine unless really needed. (Like antibiotics for bacterial infection, aspirin for bad toothaches, and xrays for broken limbs, etc.) I found an exercise program that I love, and I do it as much as I can. We have our faith in God. We try to live simply.

This is my opinion. And I'm very opinionated, unfortunately. It's in the genes, lol. Everyone has to make their own choices. And with choices, come consequences. Some good, some bad.


----------



## Ladysmom

What colostrum are you using? I have been using 4Life Transfer Factor for years with great results, but it is sold by independent distributors. I recently had a problem with my account information being hacked from the distributor's website so I am looking for an alternative.


----------



## dwerten

I am like you i prefer to let the body function naturally but if not then will supplement - dex has ibd but he is doing well on food alone so he does not get probiotics. Demi gets no supplements. DD has horrible allergies so she gets probiotics and going back on coconut oil now as she got a staph after being off it for a year and had no stap for 2 years while on coconut oil so will take my chances with the rbc side effects as she had 2 blood tests while on coconut oil and it was fine. Her immune system is horrible as she has hypothyroid and on soloxine as well. I had read for dogs with bad immune system that using the digestive enzymes helps them but have also heard conflicting info on that so tend to steer clear of it for now as i do not need another diagnosis with her  seems every time i take her in she has something else wrong with her  she has been very difficult for 5 years now and why i am so involved lol -- never realized i would go to vet school on the internet when getting a dog lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 15 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805619


> What colostrum are you using? I have been using 4Life Transfer Factor for years with great results, but it is sold by independent distributors. I recently had a problem with my account information being hacked from the distributor's website so I am looking for an alternative.[/B]


Hi Marge,

I use this one:

Symbiotics Colostrum Plus


----------



## princessre

I totally agree with you about the supplements. So much conflicting research anyways. Best to do it naturally through food if not necessary.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 15 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805619


> What colostrum are you using? I have been using 4Life Transfer Factor for years with great results, but it is sold by independent distributors. I recently had a problem with my account information being hacked from the distributor's website so I am looking for an alternative.[/B]


I haven't used this but this is the Colostrum product recommended and sold by the nutritionist I consulted before http://www.askariel.com/product_details.as...D=pet_colostrum


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Here are some links to help you with home cooking:

http://www.petdiets.com/

There are also yahoo groups:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HomeCookingForDogs/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Nutrition/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/ThePoss...nine-Nutrition/

There are courses you can take


----------



## lovesophie

Does anyone feed her fluff buffalo meat?

I picked some up the other day, and I'm wanting to have my two try it. 

I'm guessing it should be okay.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814071


> Does anyone feed her fluff buffalo meat?
> 
> I picked some up the other day, and I'm wanting to have my two try it.
> 
> I'm guessing it should be okay.[/B]



I have fed Bison (same thing) to Nikki. She liked it. I found it to be a little bit too lean. I added a bit of coconut oil and butter to it.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 6 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814212


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814071





> Does anyone feed her fluff buffalo meat?
> 
> I picked some up the other day, and I'm wanting to have my two try it.
> 
> I'm guessing it should be okay.[/B]



I have fed Bison (same thing) to Nikki. She liked it. I found it to be a little bit too lean. I added a bit of coconut oil and butter to it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, I did not realize I could be adding even a tiny bit of butter to Casanova's meals. Thanks!


----------



## wooflife

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 6 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814235


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 6 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814212





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814071





> Does anyone feed her fluff buffalo meat?
> 
> I picked some up the other day, and I'm wanting to have my two try it.
> 
> I'm guessing it should be okay.[/B]



I have fed Bison (same thing) to Nikki. She liked it. I found it to be a little bit too lean. I added a bit of coconut oil and butter to it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, I did not realize I could be adding even a tiny bit of butter to Casanova's meals. Thanks!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Bison should be just fine - most meats are ok I think. I know Dr. Becker said she even feeds her pets goat meat. I think she said she rotates through 10 different types of meat on a regular basis. 

Leslie


----------



## lovesophie

LOL, I overcooked the buffalo meat! Whoops! It just goes to show how much of a novice I still am in the kitchen.  My two didn't seem to mind, though, and they gobbled it right up.  

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 6 2009, 06:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814235


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 6 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814212





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814071





> Does anyone feed her fluff buffalo meat?
> 
> I picked some up the other day, and I'm wanting to have my two try it.
> 
> I'm guessing it should be okay.[/B]



I have fed Bison (same thing) to Nikki. She liked it. I found it to be a little bit too lean. I added a bit of coconut oil and butter to it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, I did not realize I could be adding even a tiny bit of butter to Casanova's meals. Thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Butter is wonderful. 

http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeatures/butter.html
http://www.christiansoldierscross.com/pass_the_butter.htm
http://www.chetday.com/healthybutter.htm

Just make sure you avoid the commercial butters, and go for clarified butter/ghee. Whole Foods has it, or you can buy it online.


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 6 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814276


> QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 6 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814235





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 6 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814212





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814071





> Does anyone feed her fluff buffalo meat?
> 
> I picked some up the other day, and I'm wanting to have my two try it.
> 
> I'm guessing it should be okay.[/B]



I have fed Bison (same thing) to Nikki. She liked it. I found it to be a little bit too lean. I added a bit of coconut oil and butter to it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, I did not realize I could be adding even a tiny bit of butter to Casanova's meals. Thanks!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Bison should be just fine - most meats are ok I think. I know Dr. Becker said she even feeds her pets goat meat. I think she said she rotates through 10 different types of meat on a regular basis. 

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oooh, I want to try goat meat on my two.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Here is the home cooked recipe that I received from Nikki's holistic vet that I modified to be more holistic. 

This recipe is *moderate* protein. I do not claim to be a nutritionist, nor do I claim to know exactly what should go into a dog's diet. I'm just a person who home cooks. I do not know if this recipe will be healthy or nutritionally complete for your dog. I welcome comments and/or concerns, but if you want professional nutritional advice, please don't ask me for it. 

I feed Nikki twice a day. I feed 4.5 oz total food per day, which is according to her weight of 5 1/2 pounds. This recipe makes about 14 days of food. It usually takes me an hour to do all this. It will take you longer at the beginning, and it takes some time to get it right, but once you get into a routine, it's a breeze. I apologize in advance if this recipe is a little hard to follow. I am not great at writing or following recipes! I'm one of those cooks who improvises all the time. 

I try to use as much organic food as possible. Just do the best you can. It will be fine. 

You will need a food scale, a food processor of some sort, and small containers to store/freeze the food for daily servings. I use Anchor Hocking brand small glass storage containers with lids. I bought them at Target or WalMart. 

Ingredients can be purchased at most grocery stores or health food stores, except for the Animal Essentials supplements, which I purchase online.

***************************************

*Protein: *
1 1/2 pounds (after cooking) of ground grass-fed beef sirloin or beef chuck - I rotate, buy whatever is available. I usually cook about 2 pounds to get 1 1/2 pounds of cooked beef. I brown the meat in a little organic butter or coconut oil. If you can't get grass fed, don't worry too much about it. 

(You can substitute many other proteins: ground dark/light mix of chicken, or 2 cups scrambled organic eggs, or wild salmon. You can use any white fish-preferably wild caught, or any chicken/turkey, preferably free range/organic. Just make sure it weighs 1 1/2 pounds after cooking.)

*Veggie/Fruit: *
3 cups _after cooking_, of steamed organic veggies - I use one or more of: zucchini, green beans, spinach, broccoli, yellow squash, carrots, artichoke hearts. Some veggies cook down a lot. Weigh after cooking. You can use frozen. Don't use corn or onions. 

1/4 cup of _raw_ fruit of your choice. I use mostly chopped up apples and dried cranberries. In the summer I use blueberries.

*Carbohydrate*: 
3 cups of baked organic sweet potato, without the skin.. Usually two large sweet potatoes will do it. 

*Salt:* 
1/2 teaspoon of sea salt. (I use Celtic sea salt)

Place all the food into a big bowl, or if you have a large food processor, add it directly to the processor bowl._ 

You must let everything cool down before adding oils. 
_
*Oils:* 
4 tablespoons of oils. I use a combination of omega 3's: organic hemp oil and wild salmon oil. These products must be refrigerated.

You don't have to add these, but they are excellent for good health:
1 teaspoon of organic coconut oil
1 teaspoon of organic olive oil. 
1 teaspoon of organic REAL butter. _Do not use fake butter. _

If you don't want bother with having all these oils on hand, that's fine. You can buy Omega 3 oil caps at Animal Essentials, or Nordic Naturals Omega oils for dogs, and follow the dosage recommendations.

I still encourage you to add a little bit of coconut oil and organic butter to the food, whenever you can, in addition to those omega 3 oils. If you can't find organic coconut oil or organic hemp oil at your store, you can order it from amazon.com. They have good prices.

*Calcium*: Weigh the food, then add the calcium: Add 1 teaspoon of Animal Essentials Calcium PER POUND of food. 

Fold all the food together a little, then add to the food processor. Process it only until it is mixed together and veggies are pureed. Do not over mix it. You want it to be a just a little coarser than wet dog food. A little more, a little less, no big deal. You just don't want you dog choking on a huge piece of squash or something.

Divide up the food into daily portions - 4.5 ounces per day, more or less depending on weight. Unless you are good at eyeballing it, you'll have to weigh each container to make sure you are portioning out properly. I can't tell you how to modify this recipe for your dog's weight, you'll have to figure that out for yourself, or have a vet nutritionist do it.

Freeze all but 3 days worth of food. Keep 3 days worth of food in the refrigerator. I usually warm the food a little before serving. 

*Multi-Vitamin and Probiotic: *For this recipe, you will need to add vitamins to this food at feeding time. I use:

Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin Herbal Supplement
Jarrow PetDophilus Probiotic, or you can use Animal Essentials Probiotics and Enzymes, or any other probiotic you like.

The dosage is on the label and it is per the weight of the dog.


*************************************************

I purchase Animal Essentials at their website
They are also available at amazon.com

I purchase Jarrow Pet Dophilus at my health food store or at Vitacost.com This product must be refrigerated.

I also supplement with Symbiotics Colostrum three times a week, and a dab of Nutiva organic coconut oil about 3-4 days a week, but this is not part of the recipe. I do this because I want to keep Nikki's immune system in good shape, but it's not vital, unless your dog has an illness.

At firs, it will be expensive to buy all this new stuff. But you don't use all that much, and everything lasts a long time. Bare minimum requirements to add to the food: the omega 3 oil, the calcium, and the multivitamin.


----------



## dkolack

Thanks for sharing your recipe. I saved it to try. We have a lot of those ingredients already so it will easy for us.


----------



## iheartbisou

After reading all the posts here to get suggestions/ideas of a recipe, I finally home cooked for bisou today. And she LOVED it! (big surprise huh?). I decided to go this route because she just was not so excited about meal time..she'd sniff around it, usually just walk away and finally only eat when she was hungry. 

I did add the home cooking into her dry kibble (I use Acana) so it's actually 50% home cook/50% Acana. 

So this is what I made:

minced chicken (she doesn't have a problem with this)
Veggies: Carrots, lima styled beans, green beans and peas
Organic eggs
Organic brown rice
Extra virgin olive oil

I heated the olive oil in large skillet, added the chicken then after a while added the eggs, mixed around. Then added the veggies (all chopped very finely and some were chopped in food processor) and then added the brown rice. The veggies and rice I cooked in the rice steamer before adding.

I gave her an early dinner and for the first time- it's all gone! wow. I felt as she knew it was for her because she was very very excited while I was cooking.

I guess I could add some borage oil as a supplement later..but I figure the Acana has enough vitamins in it for her. Also, I will add her probiotics too from time to time. Also I do have a lot of coconut oil at home but didn't use it today as I still need to look into this for her. (I use it on my hair! but the kind I get is edible evidently).

I think though, I will continue to make her home cook meals (I'd like to try out different proteins and veggies /recipes though next time) just because she loved it and that alone makes me happy (besides all the other good, healthy reasons).


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 6 2009, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847934


> I think though, I will continue to make her home cook meals (I'd like to try out different proteins and veggies /recipes though next time) just because she loved it and that alone makes me happy (besides all the other good, healthy reasons).[/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Good job, Andrea!! That's great that you did it and Bisous loved it. Isn't it amazing to see how happy they can be at meal time? Try some baby bok choy too- it has a ton of bioavailable calcium. xoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847967


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 6 2009, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847934





> I think though, I will continue to make her home cook meals (I'd like to try out different proteins and veggies /recipes though next time) just because she loved it and that alone makes me happy (besides all the other good, healthy reasons).[/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Good job, Andrea!! That's great that you did it and Bisous loved it. Isn't it amazing to see how happy they can be at meal time? Try some baby bok choy too- it has a ton of bioavailable calcium. xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will buy some bok choy for sure! I love it too! That's next (100%) on my list to add in her next round of cooking.


----------



## Humbug

If you are using egg as a protein source with the Dr. Harvey's mix how much egg should you use? Does the Dr. Harvey's say how much protein to use? I am new to this and haven't received the Dr. Harvey's yet.


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327


> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863221


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327





> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?
[/B][/QUOTE]



I agree, this is a very nice recipe.

I am doing lamb right now, but I think next time I'll do fish.

I would add some calcium, (Although he is getting some from the veggies but it's hard to measure how much) a multivitamin-like Animal Essentials, and maybe some additional omega 3 oil, depending on the fish used, but I am sure that sweet Sophia has already thought of all that and is supplementing accordingly.


----------



## Lindy

Isn't it amazing how wonderfully healthy our little ones can become because they are eating honest, to goodness real food?
Not only that, but they really enjoy and appreciate it! 


----------



## ruhstorfer_family

I use a raw diet and add some BLUE brand food. Your thinking why would you do both. Because I don't want my dogs to get the runs if I leave and someone else has to feed them for me and or I get sick or something and someone else helps me out. Plus Raw can be expensive so mixing keeps it from steeping to high. I only use BLUE as its all natural and there is nothing we can't eat. but more then anything... I use the raw diet. I also dehydrate burger patties so they have something to chew on thats good for them. And no it doesn't get mess while they eat it. Now I prepare their meals with carrots peas and either beef or turkey and or chicken... I also use fish oil pills the OMEGA once a day. I take a pin and drip two drops. I am a going to school for a vet tech and learned most of my tips in school


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863226


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863221





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327





> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, this is a very nice recipe.

I am doing lamb right now, but I think next time I'll do fish.

I would add some calcium, (Although he is getting some from the veggies but it's hard to measure how much) a multivitamin-like Animal Essentials, and maybe some additional omega 3 oil, depending on the fish used, but I am sure that sweet Sophia has already thought of all that and is supplementing accordingly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I didn't see this before. I do supplement with Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin. We just got Casanova's bloodwork back which we had done just to make sure the home cooking was working well for him. Good news is all his values were in the middle of the range!! He knocked it out of the park!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877154


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863226





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863221





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327





> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, this is a very nice recipe.

I am doing lamb right now, but I think next time I'll do fish.

I would add some calcium, (Although he is getting some from the veggies but it's hard to measure how much) a multivitamin-like Animal Essentials, and maybe some additional omega 3 oil, depending on the fish used, but I am sure that sweet Sophia has already thought of all that and is supplementing accordingly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I didn't see this before. I do supplement with Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin. We just got Casanova's bloodwork back which we had done just to make sure the home cooking was working well for him. Good news is all his values were in the middle of the range!! He knocked it out of the park!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sophia, that is totally awesome! Congrats! You're a great mommy!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 07:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877155


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877154





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863226





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863221





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327





> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, this is a very nice recipe.

I am doing lamb right now, but I think next time I'll do fish.

I would add some calcium, (Although he is getting some from the veggies but it's hard to measure how much) a multivitamin-like Animal Essentials, and maybe some additional omega 3 oil, depending on the fish used, but I am sure that sweet Sophia has already thought of all that and is supplementing accordingly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I didn't see this before. I do supplement with Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin. We just got Casanova's bloodwork back which we had done just to make sure the home cooking was working well for him. Good news is all his values were in the middle of the range!! He knocked it out of the park!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sophia, that is totally awesome! Congrats! You're a great mommy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Suzan, thank you so much!! You have taught me so much!! You're the best!! :ThankYou:


----------



## Tiger's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877159


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 07:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877155





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877154





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863226





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863221





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327





> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, this is a very nice recipe.

I am doing lamb right now, but I think next time I'll do fish.

I would add some calcium, (Although he is getting some from the veggies but it's hard to measure how much) a multivitamin-like Animal Essentials, and maybe some additional omega 3 oil, depending on the fish used, but I am sure that sweet Sophia has already thought of all that and is supplementing accordingly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I didn't see this before. I do supplement with Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin. We just got Casanova's bloodwork back which we had done just to make sure the home cooking was working well for him. Good news is all his values were in the middle of the range!! He knocked it out of the park!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sophia, that is totally awesome! Congrats! You're a great mommy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Suzan, thank you so much!! You have taught me so much!! You're the best!! :ThankYou:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am soooo overwhelmed at this thread . . .thank you to everyone who have posted . . .it seems with my hectic schedule I would love to try your recipe Sophia as it is simple and pretty easy. I do have a couple of questions though:

1. after cooking them, do you put it in the processor so they are easier to digest? or do you mince them small enough that there is no need to do this?
2. on the supplements you give (Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin) what is the dosage and where do you buy these supplements.
3. I give my babies coco chips/oil so besides this and everything you posted as their daily meal consumption, is this enough for their daily intake????? 

I am very excited to try this as Annika has had allergies for almost 2 years now and nothing seems to work . . I mean her allergies are now very much under control as compared to when she was on RAW (NV) but I still see her scratching and that bothers me a lot about her discomfort.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

www.Animal Essentials.com


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 9 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883668


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877159





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 07:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877155





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877154





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863226





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863221





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791327





> Casanova had GI problems for two months which medicine and dog food just made worse and worse. This is the only thing that got him back on track and he is perfectly healthy and a bundle of energy now:
> 
> We do EQUAL portions fish and veggies
> 
> Fish (choose one): Wild Cod, Pollock, Tilapia, Seabass
> Organic Veggies (all of these together and finely minced): Baby Bok Choy, Spinach, Green Beans, and Peas
> 
> I sautee fish first, then sautee minced veggies and mix.
> 
> We do dried cranberries, sweet potatoes, and yogurt as treats.
> 
> Many people do not realize that beef, chicken, wheat are top 3 dog food allergens.[/B]


Sophia, this seems like a really easy recipe to follow. Do you know how much to feed based on their weight?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, this is a very nice recipe.

I am doing lamb right now, but I think next time I'll do fish.

I would add some calcium, (Although he is getting some from the veggies but it's hard to measure how much) a multivitamin-like Animal Essentials, and maybe some additional omega 3 oil, depending on the fish used, but I am sure that sweet Sophia has already thought of all that and is supplementing accordingly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I didn't see this before. I do supplement with Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin. We just got Casanova's bloodwork back which we had done just to make sure the home cooking was working well for him. Good news is all his values were in the middle of the range!! He knocked it out of the park!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sophia, that is totally awesome! Congrats! You're a great mommy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Suzan, thank you so much!! You have taught me so much!! You're the best!! :ThankYou:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am soooo overwhelmed at this thread . . .thank you to everyone who have posted . . .it seems with my hectic schedule I would love to try your recipe Sophia as it is simple and pretty easy. I do have a couple of questions though:

1. after cooking them, do you put it in the processor so they are easier to digest? or do you mince them small enough that there is no need to do this?
2. on the supplements you give (Animal Essentials Calcium and also Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin) what is the dosage and where do you buy these supplements.
3. I give my babies coco chips/oil so besides this and everything you posted as their daily meal consumption, is this enough for their daily intake????? 

I am very excited to try this as Annika has had allergies for almost 2 years now and nothing seems to work . . I mean her allergies are now very much under control as compared to when she was on RAW (NV) but I still see her scratching and that bothers me a lot about her discomfort.
[/B][/QUOTE]

On the calcium, add 1 tsp per pound of cooked food. On the vitamin, dose according to your dog's weight as instructed on the bottle. 

Lately I have been leaving the supplements out of the food and giving supplements by themselves mixed with water by syringe. Reason being, Bijou does not like the taste of the supplements in the food. This is easy and works well also, and my vet said it's okay whichever way. Good luck with the cooking! Once you start, you will see the difference in your pup and won't ever go back to feeding kibble.


----------



## waggybaby

Hey Sophia,
I have been feeding Sasha the same diet but now she is boycotting the food, and won't eat it. I tried sprinkling cheese on it like you told me and it worked for a while but not any more. Any suggestion?
Iris


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki has asymptomatic MVD, and she is an inside dog, so she doesn't get as much exercise as those dogs who have a backyard to run around in.
> 
> ****This is a _modified_ recipe based on a recipe created for me by a Vet, specifically for Nikki's age, weight and health needs. I am posting it here for info reasons only. If you are going to home cook, you will need to figure out your *own* recipe according to your dog's weight, activity, and health issues. There are Yahoo home cooking forums that are extremely helpful.
> 
> I rotate Nikki's food around, but basically it is mix of 1 protein, sweet potatoes, and veggies, plus supplements.
> 
> Proteins, 1 pound after cooking, choose one:
> 
> Ground grass-fed beef or bison
> Ground organic chicken, mix of white and dark
> Ground turkey, mix of white and dark
> Scrambled eggs (2 cups)
> Salmon or Cod
> 
> I saute the proteins in coconut oil and butter.
> 
> I add 2 cups of roasted mashed organic sweet potatoes.
> 
> I add 2 cups of steamed organic veggies. I use greens, broccoli, zucchini, or artichoke hearts.
> 
> I throw in a tablespoon or two of chopped fresh berries or apple-no skin.
> 
> I add in Animal Essentials Calcium, the amount is according to the weight of the food. It is on the jar.
> 
> 1/4 tsp sea salt, 1T salmon oil, and 1T olive oil.
> 
> I also mix in Animal Essentials multivitamins and Jarrow probiotics to her daily food when I feed her. I freeze all but 3 days worth of food. I feed her 4.5 oz a day, and it usually lasts around 9 days.
> 
> Nikki is doing great on this recipe. No allergies, no skin issues, no tummy issues, etc. I highly recommend home cooking. It takes time and effort, but the results are worth it, IMO. As far as the cost, well, we spend a lot of money for healthy food around here for all of us. We cut back in other areas in order to do this.



EDITED: I had to cut out the sweet potatoes, as I think that Nikki was tear staining from them. I give them to her now as an occasional treat. And I changed up the oil from hemp to salmon and cut out the salt substitute.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

*Home Cooking Recipe Book*

Here is a book that I own and find very useful to make your own raw or cooked food:

Pet Cookbook | Recipes for Dogs and Cats


----------



## susie and sadie

Thanks for the update, Suzan. And thanks for the link. I've been meaning to purchase Dr. Becker's book. 

Out of curiosity, what are you using in place of the sweet potatoes? I've used the recipe you posted several times for Susie & Sadie ( I try to switch things up and rotate recipes occasionally ) and they've seemed to do really well with it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

susie and sadie said:


> Thanks for the update, Suzan. And thanks for the link. I've been meaning to purchase Dr. Becker's book.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are you using in place of the sweet potatoes? I've used the recipe you posted several times for Susie & Sadie ( I try to switch things up and rotate recipes occasionally ) and they've seemed to do really well with it.


Right now, Nikki is going through a phase. She will only eat chicken and zucchini. :blink:

But in a week or two, I'll go back to the original recipe using the sweet potato every other time I cook, (about every 12 days) or add a little more veggies in place of the sweet potato. Then I can really know if she was staining from the sweet potato.

I'm sure sweet potato is fine for most. I'm not 100% positive that Nikki stained from it, but I think that giving it to her every other batch is probably best, just in case.


----------



## susie and sadie

Nikki's Mom said:


> Right now, Nikki is going through a phase. She will only eat chicken and zucchini. :blink:
> 
> But in a week or two, I'll go back to the original recipe using the sweet potato every other time I cook, (about every 12 days) or add a little more veggies in place of the sweet potato. Then I can really know if she was staining from the sweet potato.
> 
> I'm sure sweet potato is fine for most. I'm not 100% positive that Nikki stained from it, but I think that giving it to her every other batch is probably best, just in case.


Good to know. Thanks, Suzan!

I haven't noticed tear stains with the sweet potatoes, but it does stain their mouths somewhat. But their mouths always stain anyway from the raw, pureed veggie mix I give them once a day. It's always a challenge keeping their faces white! :smstarz: But the benefits of home cooking are definitely worth it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

For those of you who home cook and have gotten your home cooking recipes online from a trusted source, can you post a link here for the newbies who might be looking to home cook and do not know how to start? Thanks!


----------



## lovesophie

I like having Sophie eat what I eat. I’m sure people have their reservations about this, and that’s fine with me. We all have our ideas of what we feel is best for our beloved fluffs, and I feel that the diet I have my baby on is best for her. I buy high quality meats and eggs from animals that are naturally raised and not mass-produced, and foods that are certified organic and fresh (most veggies). On days I’m unable to cook, I feed her Stella & Chewy’s freeze-dried raw, and I add Celtic sea salt with a little splash of lemon to her water. I just bought a bag of Paw Naturaw bison from Amazon, so I’ll be trying that out when it arrives tomorrow. 

Anyway, Sophie mostly eats organic eggs, grass-fed beef, lamb, wild-caught fish here and there, and cooked organic veggies.

I’m not comfortable with feeding Sophie kibble, no matter how “high-quality” the kibble is. That's just me, though.

Sophie has eaten raw since she was a puppy. When she first came home, I had her on Natural Balance Duck & Potato, and holy cow, she had the most foul-smelling poop ever, and she’d go like four times a day!!! I quickly switched her over to Primal Raw frozen lamb and duck, and she did well on it. Her poop was nice and firm, didn’t wreak havoc to my olfactory senses, and were tiny to boot! She’d only go once a day, too. She seemed to be getting bored with Primal, though, so I added S&C into the mix. I felt S&C was better for her, so we eventually bid farewell to Primal, and switched over to S&C. She still loves S&C. It’s great for traveling, too.

Anyway, here are some easy examples off the top of my head:

*Breakfast Sausage*:
1 lb ground beef
1-2 tsp ground sage
1.5 tsp Celtic sea salt
1 tsp dried marjoram
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp black pepper

Mix meat and herbs. I’ve been told to let the mixture sit in the fridge overnight to enhance flavor. I’ve never done this, though. Divide patties and cook or freeze for later. Cook in unrefined coconut oil, butter/ghee, or lard. 

*Beef & Cabbage Casserole*:
1 lb ground beef
2 tbsp unrefined coconut oil
1 medium head of cabbage, chopped into 1-3 inch pieces
1 tsp sea salt

Brown the ground beef in coconut oil.
Add Celtic sea salt to taste.
Add chopped cabbage and cook until the cabbage is well cooked.

You can freeze leftovers and reheat it the next day. If reheating for yourself, I suggest adding garlic and onions. 

*Meatloaf*:
1 lb ground beef
2 tbsp unrefined coconut oil
1/2 cup chopped celery
2 eggs
1 tsp sea salt

Combine all ingredients and bake for about 45 min to an hour at 350 deg.

You can lightly pan fry the leftovers. If reheating for yourself, add red bell peppers, garlic, onions, cayenne pepper, thyme, or whatever herbs and spices you’d like.

*Baked Salmon*:
Salmon fillet
1 tbsp butter/ghee
1 medium tomato, sliced
1 garlic glove, minced
1 tsp raw ginger, grated
Pinch of sea salt

Grease baking pan with butter.
Place salmon on it, and spread tomatoes over salmon.
Sprinkle garlic, ginger, sea salt over salmon.
Bake about 20 min at 350 deg.
When baked, I like to smother it with butter and squeeze a splash of lemon.

There usually aren’t any leftovers with this one. I know there’s garlic in this recipe, but Sophie doesn’t get garlic regularly, and I believe a little here and there is absolutely fine.

*Baked Tuna*:
Tuna steaks
Celtic sea salt
Pepper
Thyme
Parsley
Butter
Lemon

Sprinkle sea salt, pepper, and thyme on steaks
Melt butter in pan, squeeze lemon juice, and mix
Place steaks in pan with butter and lemon juice mix
Let steaks baste in mixture while broiling both sides
When done, pour the mixture over the steak. Sprinkle with parsley. You can always melt more butter on it if you like, LOL.
*
Easy Tuna Salad*:
1 can tuna, packed in spring water, no added salt
1/2 cup homemade mayo (none of that supermarket crap)
Diced celery
1 tbsp parsley
Celtic sea salt

Mix ingredients.

*Lamb Casserole*:
12 oz lamb, diced
1 tsp unrefined coconut oil or butter
1 cup beef stock
1 cup cauliflower, diced (or whatever vegetable)

Heat pan with unrefined coconut oil, butter/ghee, or whatever you choose. 
Brown the lamb. 
Add beef stock and let simmer on low for about half an hour. 
Add the cauliflower and cook until tender.

*Lamb over Eggplant*:
1 lb ground lamb
1 tsp of minced garlic
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 cup squeezed lemon juice 
1 eggplant, peeled
Celtic sea salt, pepper, oregano
1/2 stick butter

Brown ground lamb, adding spices, onion, and butter.
Peel and slice the eggplant in half. Try to make several long thin slices of eggplant. Grease baking pan with unrefined coconut oil or butter, and place them in baking pan. 
Cover eggplant slices with the lamb. 
Pour on the lemon juice and salt lightly.
Bake 20-30 min at 350 deg.
When done, I have to cut up eggplant slices into pieces so she’s able to eat them.

*Most of these recipes were sent from a friend who is on an anti-candida diet (not sure if he's considered a trusted source to you all, LOL, but I trust this guy and his vast knowledge in nutrition). * I had to tweak a few ingredients here and there to make sure it’d be okay for Sophie (e.g., rosemary, onions, garlic, etc.). Also, I think dogaware.com has some good information.

Sophie gets about 5 oz of food per day, give or take a Brussels sprout. 

I supplement her food with calcium from ground up eggshells, fish oil, and I add Celtic sea salt into her food and water. Also, I cook with unrefined coconut oil, butter/ghee, and sometimes lard for her eggs.

I usually feed her eggs in the morning. If I’m not mixing the eggs with leftovers from the night before, I incorporate whatever veggies I have on hand (bell peppers, celery, baby spinach, broccoli, etc.), and add goat cheese, if available.

If I have Fage Greek Yogurt on hand, I feed Sophie a tsp after her breakfast. At times, she snacks on veggies (Brussels sprouts, zucchini, asparagus, bok choy, etc.). 

She's a healthy girl with lots of energy, awesome breath, nice poop (no diarrhea _ever_), great teeth, nice coat. Oh, and she's as happy as a clam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

lovesophie said:


> I like having Sophie eat what I eat. I’m sure people have their reservations about this, and that’s fine with me. We all have our ideas of what we feel is best for our beloved fluffs, and I feel that the diet I have my baby on is best for her. I buy high quality meats and eggs from animals that are naturally raised and not mass-produced, and foods that are certified organic and fresh (most veggies). On days I’m unable to cook, I feed her Stella & Chewy’s freeze-dried raw, and I add Celtic sea salt with a little splash of lemon to her water. I just bought a bag of Paw Naturaw bison from Amazon, so I’ll be trying that out when it arrives tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, Sophie mostly eats organic eggs, grass-fed beef, lamb, wild-caught fish here and there, and cooked organic veggies.
> 
> I’m not comfortable with feeding Sophie kibble, no matter how “high-quality” the kibble is. That's just me, though.
> 
> Sophie has eaten raw since she was a puppy. When she first came home, I had her on Natural Balance Duck & Potato, and holy cow, she had the most foul-smelling poop ever, and she’d go like four times a day!!! I quickly switched her over to Primal Raw frozen lamb and duck, and she did well on it. Her poop was nice and firm, didn’t wreak havoc to my olfactory senses, and were tiny to boot! She’d only go once a day, too. She seemed to be getting bored with Primal, though, so I added S&C into the mix. I felt S&C was better for her, so we eventually bid farewell to Primal, and switched over to S&C. She still loves S&C. It’s great for traveling, too.
> 
> Anyway, here are some easy examples off the top of my head:
> 
> *Breakfast Sausage*:
> 1 lb ground beef
> 1-2 tsp ground sage
> 1.5 tsp Celtic sea salt
> 1 tsp dried marjoram
> 1 tsp ground coriander
> 1 tsp black pepper
> 
> Mix meat and herbs. I’ve been told to let the mixture sit in the fridge overnight to enhance flavor. I’ve never done this, though. Divide patties and cook or freeze for later. Cook in unrefined coconut oil, butter/ghee, or lard.
> 
> *Beef & Cabbage Casserole*:
> 1 lb ground beef
> 2 tbsp unrefined coconut oil
> 1 medium head of cabbage, chopped into 1-3 inch pieces
> 1 tsp sea salt
> 
> Brown the ground beef in coconut oil.
> Add Celtic sea salt to taste.
> Add chopped cabbage and cook until the cabbage is well cooked.
> 
> You can freeze leftovers and reheat it the next day. If reheating for yourself, I suggest adding garlic and onions.
> 
> *Meatloaf*:
> 1 lb ground beef
> 2 tbsp unrefined coconut oil
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 2 eggs
> 1 tsp sea salt
> 
> Combine all ingredients and bake for about 45 min to an hour at 350 deg.
> 
> You can lightly pan fry the leftovers. If reheating for yourself, add red bell peppers, garlic, onions, cayenne pepper, thyme, or whatever herbs and spices you’d like.
> 
> *Baked Salmon*:
> Salmon fillet
> 1 tbsp butter/ghee
> 1 medium tomato, sliced
> 1 garlic glove, minced
> 1 tsp raw ginger, grated
> Pinch of sea salt
> 
> Grease baking pan with butter.
> Place salmon on it, and spread tomatoes over salmon.
> Sprinkle garlic, ginger, sea salt over salmon.
> Bake about 20 min at 350 deg.
> When baked, I like to smother it with butter and squeeze a splash of lemon.
> 
> There usually aren’t any leftovers with this one. I know there’s garlic in this recipe, but Sophie doesn’t get garlic regularly, and I believe a little here and there is absolutely fine.
> 
> *Baked Tuna*:
> Tuna steaks
> Celtic sea salt
> Pepper
> Thyme
> Parsley
> Butter
> Lemon
> 
> Sprinkle sea salt, pepper, and thyme on steaks
> Melt butter in pan, squeeze lemon juice, and mix
> Place steaks in pan with butter and lemon juice mix
> Let steaks baste in mixture while broiling both sides
> When done, pour the mixture over the steak. Sprinkle with parsley. You can always melt more butter on it if you like, LOL.
> *
> Easy Tuna Salad*:
> 1 can tuna, packed in spring water, no added salt
> 1/2 cup homemade mayo (none of that supermarket crap)
> Diced celery
> 1 tbsp parsley
> Celtic sea salt
> 
> Mix ingredients.
> 
> *Lamb Casserole*:
> 12 oz lamb, diced
> 1 tsp unrefined coconut oil or butter
> 1 cup beef stock
> 1 cup cauliflower, diced (or whatever vegetable)
> 
> Heat pan with unrefined coconut oil, butter/ghee, or whatever you choose.
> Brown the lamb.
> Add beef stock and let simmer on low for about half an hour.
> Add the cauliflower and cook until tender.
> 
> *Lamb over Eggplant*:
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 1 tsp of minced garlic
> 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
> 1/4 cup squeezed lemon juice
> 1 eggplant, peeled
> Celtic sea salt, pepper, oregano
> 1/2 stick butter
> 
> Brown ground lamb, adding spices, onion, and butter.
> Peel and slice the eggplant in half. Try to make several long thin slices of eggplant. Grease baking pan with unrefined coconut oil or butter, and place them in baking pan.
> Cover eggplant slices with the lamb.
> Pour on the lemon juice and salt lightly.
> Bake 20-30 min at 350 deg.
> When done, I have to cut up eggplant slices into pieces so she’s able to eat them.
> 
> *Most of these recipes were sent from a friend who is on an anti-candida diet (not sure if he's considered a trusted source to you all, LOL, but I trust this guy and his vast knowledge in nutrition). * I had to tweak a few ingredients here and there to make sure it’d be okay for Sophie (e.g., rosemary, onions, garlic, etc.). Also, I think dogaware.com has some good information.
> 
> Sophie gets about 5 oz of food per day, give or take a Brussels sprout.
> 
> I supplement her food with calcium from ground up eggshells, fish oil, and I add Celtic sea salt into her food and water. Also, I cook with unrefined coconut oil, butter/ghee, and sometimes lard for her eggs.
> 
> I usually feed her eggs in the morning. If I’m not mixing the eggs with leftovers from the night before, I incorporate whatever veggies I have on hand (bell peppers, celery, baby spinach, broccoli, etc.), and add goat cheese, if available.
> 
> If I have Fage Greek Yogurt on hand, I feed Sophie a tsp after her breakfast. At times, she snacks on veggies (Brussels sprouts, zucchini, asparagus, bok choy, etc.).
> 
> She's a healthy girl with lots of energy, awesome breath, nice poop (no diarrhea _ever_), great teeth, nice coat. Oh, and she's as happy as a clam. :thumbsup:



Thanks for sharing your recipes. It's great that we have such diversity in feeding our dogs, and can learn from each other.

I usually buy ground grass fed beef or bison, or organic chicken for our meals, (Salmon when we can afford it) and then make Nikki's food as well from those proteins. It's a lot easier and more convenient that way. 

Sounds like you have a happy, healthy furbaby. Maybe you can share some photos, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky would love if I cooked for him every night. I give him salmon and talapia baked or from the grill. I didn't realize I should be shredding it, I'll try that. He hates green beans and throws them out of his bowl, LOL.
Your Rylie and Lacy are so cute!


----------



## Gabby

... I've been reading this thread 'cause someone suggested me to homecook for my baby and I'm a little surprised with some things, it must be 'cause I'm new with all this homecooking for dogs :blush:... For example I had no idea it was OK to feed them broccoli & cauliflower, I myself never eat cauliflower 'cause it gives me stomach ache, so I thought I should never feed her cauliflower... I love broccoli as a salad but if I eat too much it gives me stomach ache also...
Another thing that surprised me a lot was the yogurt: do you give it as a treat right??... And a special kind of yogurt??... I supose is non fat plain yogurt right? (non flavored)...
I was surprised 'bout the eggs too... Today I give my baby a little to try it and she loved it!!... I only gave her the white part (no idea 'bout the english translation, sorry:brownbag is it ok to give them the yolk also?... 
....'bout the fish: don't cause them bad breath??.. sorry for the silly question, is just that my little girl sometimes had bad breath when I feed her homecooked meals.... 
... And I realized that I was doing something wrong :brownbag: I've giving her grapes :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: (without the skin)... I had no idea that was toxic for her, I feel so guilty... What conforts me is that happened just twice and I gave her like 3 grapes each time.... too much damage??, hope not :smilie_tischkante: ... I must say she LOVES them!!! I can't eat grapes in front of her 'cause she goes crazy.... 
Is it OK to give her other fruits??, I know some of you add apple to the meals, but I mean fresh fruit as a treat... In the summer I used to giver her a little of watermelon :blush: is that bad for her also???... And also I've give her this http://www.fullmercado.cl/tienda/images/uploads/pepinos.jpg (again no idea 'bout the english translation :brownbag.. she loves fresh fruits so I hope is oK to gave her a little once in a while...
... I'm sorry for the long post, is just that I have SO many questions... THANK YOU again for all your time and patience with me!! :wub: you're the best guys!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom

Yogurt is great, but make sure it is doesn't contain artificial sweeteners as Xylitol is toxic to dogs. 

Popular sweetener is toxic for dogs - USATODAY.com


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I'm not a nutritionist, these are my opinions. I'm very opinionated, so excuse the lengthy reply.

Full-fat unflavored plain yogurt has great health properties. If you've ever made yogurt yourself at home, you will know that if you make it with fat-free milk it would be liquid, pourable yogurt, not like what you see in the stores, so various thickeners have to be added, and some aren't healthful. I favor goat's milk yogurt for dogs. 

Veggies should be cut into tiny pieces or pureed. Veggies like broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage can produce gas in dogs, just like in humans. But they are healthful in moderate amounts. 

Eggs are a superfood. It is such a shame that egg yolks are so maligned in our culture. Egg yolks are much more nutrient-dense than egg whites. While egg yolks contain cholesterol, they also contain many vitamins and minerals. Choline is essential for dogs (and people's brains) and bodies to function. If people are only eating egg whites alone and wonder why their brain isn't functioning properly (i.e. depression etc.) then try eating whole eggs and check for improvement. I give my dog the whole egg, or just the yolk. I never give egg whites alone, because egg whites contain avenin, which is an anti-nutrient, and the dog doesn't digest the whites. The white exists in nature to protect the yolk.

I give Nikki fruit in moderation. She loves apples. Watermelon is extremely good for the liver. Melons are good, too. If your dog has a sensitive tummy like Nikki, you might want to avoid seed fruits like strawberries/raspberries. Nikki does okay with blueberries and cranberries. 

The best thing that you can do for your dog is feed it a variety of healthful foods, preferably organic, and not adulterated.

Remember, this is just my opinion. I am not a health care professional, just a person whose hobby is nutrition, and person who loves dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom

I'd stick to fruits that are low on the glycemic index since they are really like giving her sugar. 

Glycemic Index Food Chart


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Ladysmom said:


> I'd stick to fruits that are low on the glycemic index since they are really like giving her sugar.
> 
> Glycemic Index Food Chart



Very good point, Marj. Thank you!


----------



## Ladysmom

Nikki's Mom said:


> Very good point, Marj. Thank you!


Since Lady is a diabetic, I am hyper aware of things like that. Her vet said that cats and dogs don't have the same ability to convert carbs and other sugary foods as we humans do. It puts a lot of stress on their pancreas and is thought to even cause diabetes. He said they have actually had cases where cats became diabetic from being fed high carb commercial diets alone, not from obesity or genetic factors.

Blueberries are a great fruit to give them. Miss Lady loves her blueberries! Melons, especially watermelon, rank highest on the glycemic index.


----------



## Gabby

THANK YOU ALL for your wonderful comments!! :ThankYou: you're amazing guys, it really helped me a lot!...

I'll check carefully the glycemic index food chart :thumbsup: ... My baby loves watermelon but I just give her 2 or3 teaspoon of juice and a half of teaspoon of the fruit to chew, and that was like 5 times during the entire summer, not anymore, can't find watermelons in this season 

Next time I cook for her I'll add some broccoli  ... and no strawberries/raspberries (yes, mine has a very sensitive stomach too) and OK to blueberries (I'll try to buy some today)

OH, and another question 'bout the eggs.... My favorite way to eat them is after boiling them for like 3 min (the white eggs is cooked but the yolk is half cooked, and we add some breadcrumbs, here we call them "huevos a la copa", no idea 'bout the english translation for that)... is it ok to give her the yolk half cooked?, I think is too dry when is completly cooked...

THANKS AGAIN to you all!! You really help me a lot guys!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom

If she has a sensitive tummy, broccoli and cabbage might be too gassy for her. Why not try squash? Lady loves zucchini.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Zucchini is great. Nikki's favorite. What Marj and others are saying is that fruit should be fed in moderation and the lower glycemic fruits are better. If you give Watermelon once in a while, no big deal, but not every day. It is good for the liver but still, it has a lot of fructose, so once in a while is better.


----------



## Gabby

@Lady'sMom: oh yeah, you're right... she has some "gas problems" now (if you know what I mean:blush so if I give her broccoli/cauliflower might make it worse (bad for me since she sleeps with me in my bed :HistericalSmiley:, Oh boy I've SO many stories 'bout my "gassy girl")...
She loves zuchinni also, I always put a little in her food... Haven't tried with the squash, I'll look for it in the market (not so common here)... 

@Nikki'sMom: ok, so everything in moderation... since there's no watermelons over here in this season, I'll try with another fruits (NOT grapes :brownbag

.. this is what I mix in her food: zuchinnis, pumpkin (she loves it), potato (a little, a half of a tiny one for a whole batch, sometimes none), carrots and chard, that with meat or chicken breast.. she loves this mix... The only tiny problem is something in this recipe makes her pee A LOT, and I mean a lot a lot a lot.... but I only homecook for her in the weekends, so I think is ok... 

THANKS


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nutritionally Complete Home Cooking Recipe book written by a Veterinarian for dogs/cats of all ages: 

Amazon.com: Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats (9780982533109): Beth Taylor and Karen Shaw Becker DVM: Books


----------



## Ladysmom

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nutritionally Complete Home Cooking Recipe book written by a Veterinarian for dogs/cats of all ages:
> 
> Amazon.com: Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats (9780982533109): Beth Taylor and Karen Shaw Becker DVM: Books


:thumbsup: Thanks for the recommendation. Dr. Pitcarn's book used to be the main reference for homecookers and it is really outdated ... at least IMO.


----------



## missiek

Thank you so much for pinning this information! I have been slowly trying to get our family eating more healthy (ie coconut oil instead of other oils....almond butter instead of PB...home made cleaners...organic whenever I can...etc.) I have been feeding a food called "Healthy Naturals" which is grain free. But I really want to switch to home made as its more healthy and the malts don't seem to care for the food. 

So I am ordering Dr. Becker's book, but in the mean time I boiled some chicken and baked some yams. I added the shredded chicken and mashed yams to their normal kibble, along with some coconut oil and some spirulina. And they LOVED it!!! I couldn't believe how quickly they gobbled it up! Then my son and I cut a yam in half and shared it as a snack.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

IMO, Dr. Becker's book has excellent recipes for home cooking, and you can either do it raw or cooked. She's done her homework on this, and it shows.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye

Wow!! What a wealth of information...I wouldn't know where to begin when I decide to homecook for Buckeye. 

Question....is it correct to say that they should be at least a year old before homecooking? It seems I've read this somewhere before...


----------



## Nikki's Mom

FortheloveofBuckeye said:


> Wow!! What a wealth of information...I wouldn't know where to begin when I decide to homecook for Buckeye.
> 
> Question....is it correct to say that they should be at least a year old before homecooking? It seems I've read this somewhere before...



It's open for discussion. Many vets suggest 9 months of age. I used to agree, but now I feel that if you do your homework, you can start as soon as you bring home your fluff. It's all a matter of knowing what you are doing, and being consistent. It's really not that hard at all. Time consuming, yes, it can be when you are first starting out. Once you get into a routine, it's really a breeze.


----------



## Ladysmom

FortheloveofBuckeye said:


> Wow!! What a wealth of information...I wouldn't know where to begin when I decide to homecook for Buckeye.
> 
> Question....is it correct to say that they should be at least a year old before homecooking? It seems I've read this somewhere before...



I would probably wait until they are at least a year old. Getting the exact calcium to phosphorus ratio (1.5:1) is especially critical as imbalances can cause skeletal, cardiac and neurological issues. An imbalance could really cause problems in a puppy whose bones and organs are still developing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Ladysmom said:


> I would probably wait until they are at least a year old. Getting the exact calcium to phosphorus ratio (1.5:1) is especially critical as imbalances can cause skeletal, cardiac and neurological issues. An imbalance could really cause problems in a puppy whose bones and organs are still developing.



You make a good point Marj. 

I do think that if people use a recipe developed by a professional, there shouldn't be a problem. It's really not that difficult. However, if a person doesn't follow a nutritionally complete recipe, then of course there might be all sorts of issues.


----------



## Ladysmom

I wonder how soon deficiencies would show up in bloodwork? I know with adult dogs you should get bloodwork done six months after starting homecooking to make sure their nutritional needs are being met. That would be too long to wait with a puppy.

I would err on the side of caution and wait until adulthood.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Ladysmom said:


> I wonder how soon deficiencies would show up in bloodwork? I know with adult dogs you should get bloodwork done six months after starting homecooking to make sure their nutritional needs are being met. That would be too long to wait with a puppy.
> 
> I would err on the side of caution and wait until adulthood.



Well, I understand your point. I suppose I will cheerfully and respectfully agree to disagree. :biggrin: I waited almost a year to get Nikki's bloodwork done after beginning home cooking. 

I think pet owners have been frightened into thinking that home cooking is too complicated for them, and if they don't do it perfect, they will kill their dog. I think that scares off potential home cookers who would be able to do it just fine with no problems.

I know people who have home cooked for their dogs since puppyhood and have had absolutely no problems - and those folks don't have any special skills. I've also read many posts by home cookers on another forum, which has over a thousand members. Most of those people have very healthy dogs. 

Anyone who has an interest, patience, and is committed to doing it can learn proper methods and shouldn't be discouraged from trying. I would venture a guess that more dogs are harmed by poor quality kibble and vaccinations than they are by home cooking.

I understand the concerns about getting the right nutrients, I really do. I just think that more people should not be afraid to try it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I tweaked my recipe a bit. After listening to Animal Essential's Webinar, I've decided to use their stuff exclusively for a while. Remember, this is what I feed my dogs. I am posting it for information purposes only. I am not a veterinary nutritionist or medical professional. 

Here's the updated recipe: 

The recipe should make enough for 14 days for one dog. 

*Protein, choose one: *
2 pounds (after cooking)



Ground beef sirloin
Ground bison
Mix of white/dark ground chicken or turkey
Roasted chicken breast
Wild Codfish
Wild Alaska Salmon – canned is okay *ONLY IF* it is Wild-caught Alaska Salmon. Whole Foods has a couple of decent ones without bones.
 I usually cook about 2 ½ pounds of protein to get 2 pounds of cooked meat. I cook the meat/bake the fish in organic butter or organic coconut oil. For canned fish that is already cooked, I add a little extra coconut oil/butter to the food batch.

*Veggies: *
3 cups _after cooking_, of steamed fresh, or frozen organic veggies – Choose one or a combination of several:
Zucchini
Bok Choy
Yellow squash
Carrots 
Artichoke hearts - canned is okay

Spinach
Broccoli

Exceptions: We don't feed grains like corn or legumes like peas to our dogs. Onions are harmful to dogs. Please limit spinach and broccoli. 

*Carbs:*
Rotate 2 cups of roasted sweet potato, (or steamed organic rice is okay occasionally)


*Fruit:*
1/2 cup of _raw_ fruit. I use mostly pureed apples, pears, frozen cranberries or blueberries. Never use grapes or raisins. Raspberries and Strawberries do not agree with my dogs. If you don’t have time, buy organic baby food jars of pureed fruit. 

*Salt:* 
½ teaspoon of sea salt. (I use Celtic gray sea salt)

After cooking, place the food into a big bowl, or add it directly to the food processor bowl.

*Add Oils/Fats. (Optional, but very healthful)* 
1 tablespoon of [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organic-Coconut-15-Ounce-Unit/dp/B001EO5Q64/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1256046373&sr=8-2"]organic unrefined virgin coconut oil[/ame]. I use Nutiva. 
1 tablespoon of organic UNSALTED real butter, like Kerry Gold or Organic Valley 

*Calcium*: Weigh the food on a food scale, then add 1 teaspoon:
*Animal Essentials Calcium from the Sea*, PER POUND of food. . 

Fold all the food together a little, and then add food in batches to the food processor. Process it only until the veggies (and rice, if using) are pureed. Do not over mix it. You want it to be a just a little coarser than wet dog food. Divide up the food into daily portions – 4 ounces *total food per day, per dog.* Unless you are good at eyeballing it, you'll have to use a food scale and weigh each storage container before and after filling it up to make sure you are portioning out properly.Freeze all but 3 days worth of food. Keep 3 days worth of food in the refrigerator. I usually warm the food in the toaster oven for a few minutes before serving. 

*At Feeding Time: 
*For this recipe, you *must *add vitamins, probiotics, Omega Oils and Kelp (Kelp is optional) to the food at feeding time, *after *the food is warmed up, so that the supplements are never subject to heat. I use the following: 
*1. Animal Essentials Multi-Vitamin Herbal Supplement*
*2. Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics*.
*3. **Animal**Essentials**Ocean** Omega Supreme (When feeding salmon as a protein, you don’t have to add this oil)*
*4. Animal Essentials Organic Ocean Kelp*
The dosage is on the label of the products. Available at: www.animalessentials.com,


----------



## Morkie4

*Why no peas???* I don't feed mine peas as I tried once and it gave all four the runs!   So I stick pretty much to just four different veggies. 

Thanks for the post; it was very helpful in maybe making a few changes to my homecooked meals.


----------



## elly

Morkie4 said:


> *Why no peas???* I don't feed mine peas as I tried once and it gave all four the runs!   So I stick pretty much to just four different veggies.
> 
> Thanks for the post; it was very helpful in maybe making a few changes to my homecooked meals.


Ellie's diet from UCDavis had Pea's, she loved them.


----------



## Ladysmom

Peas and corn both have a high glycemic load compared to other vegetables. The body treats them like a carbohydrate so proponents of low carb diets wouldn't use them. They are not harmful to dogs, though.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Morkie4 said:


> *Why no peas???* I don't feed mine peas as I tried once and it gave all four the runs!   So I stick pretty much to just four different veggies.
> 
> Thanks for the post; it was very helpful in maybe making a few changes to my homecooked meals.




We don't eat many starchy legumes or feed them to our dogs. Many people mistake peas for veggies, that is why I commented about peas. Corn is a grain and we don't eat grains at all, except for rice occasionally. Corn and peas are safe for dogs, but not a personal choice of mine.

Everyone is free to do whatever they want, though. It's a personal choice. I'll correct my post to make it clearer for everyone. Thanks!


----------



## tamizami

i just saw this today and will create a separate thread, but there is a bison meat recall right now:

CIDRAP >> Illness cluster triggers bison meat recall


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Wow...I finally finished reading through this thread, but I need some advice on where to buy the supplements AND how much i should give...


I have two gals, one just over a year and one just under a year. I usually cook a little chicken, or ground beef or salmon and mix one tablespoon of cooked protein in with their kibble. we often eat rice, so I sometimes mix a tsp of steamed rice or sweet potato in with this 1 TBS of chicken. I would say their diet is less then 50percent cooked. 

How much probiotics, fish oil etc should I give? is there one great source to buy all the supplements? do they need supplements??? I thought I read somewhere that they would get their supplements from the kibble???

My gals enjoy bits of carrots, banana, apple, etc when we are snacking on fruits...


----------



## Nikki's Mom

If you home cook, they should have supplements. In my recipe, I indicated that I use Animal Essentials supplements, which I purchase directly from them online, at Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats The dosage is on the product.


----------



## Ladysmom

lepetitecosette said:


> Wow...I finally finished reading through this thread, but I need some advice on where to buy the supplements AND how much i should give...
> 
> 
> I have two gals, one just over a year and one just under a year. I usually cook a little chicken, or ground beef or salmon and mix one tablespoon of cooked protein in with their kibble. we often eat rice, so I sometimes mix a tsp of steamed rice or sweet potato in with this 1 TBS of chicken. I would say their diet is less then 50percent cooked.
> 
> How much probiotics, fish oil etc should I give? is there one great source to buy all the supplements? do they need supplements??? I thought I read somewhere that they would get their supplements from the kibble???
> 
> My gals enjoy bits of carrots, banana, apple, etc when we are snacking on fruits...


If more than 15% of their diet is homecooked, then you need to add supplements. Adding calcium is especially important because the correct calcium to phosphorus ratio is critical.

Calcium & Phosphorous in Dogs* - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

I would have no idea what to add if I were doing half homecooked and half commercial kibble. I would consult a nutritionist.


----------



## MaxnMinnie

I can't believe I home cooked Max and Minnie's meals today 

I prepared for both fluffs each
protein 1/4 cup of diced boiled chicken breast
carbs 1/4 cup steamed rice
1/8 cup mixed veggies (carrots, peas, green beans, corn mix)
twice today
I based this recipe off of one in this thread
Does this seem ok? :blink:

I know I should be feeding them supplements as well and was wondering if I could give them human multi-vitamins. I read somewhere that they are acceptable if portioned correctly. 

I also wanted to make sure I had my supplement list correct .
calcium
probiotics
omega 3 - 1000mg per 10lb

Am I missing anything?


thank you in advance :smilie_tischkante: I really don't want to do any harm to my two babies.


----------



## doggy071111

I actually recently found a great article with a recipe for homemade dog food!

You guys should definitely check it out: Sample Homemade Dog Food Recipe


----------



## Chri77pher88

I switch the meat source and veggies around but basically either chicken, beef or turkey (ground or chunks) boiled then I add brown rice, broccoli, carrots, spinach, sometimes snap peas, some times green beans or peas. As I serve the portions I add the bone meal each meal and the Animal Essentials Vitamins one day and the Greens the alternate day. I also add their Omega oils in either sardine, salmon or cod.


----------



## Jdfitzwater

Sometimes to add variety. I mix a pound of lean ground beef (sirloin), 1 egg, baked sweet potato, and a combination of organic baby food carrots, peas, and apples. Mix and shape into a lag. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. You can also use ground turkey, but they may not like it as much.


----------



## VOVE

IF i make dinner for them at home i do a chicken breast (grilled) with sweet potato...they love it!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

Daisy is so picky and fickle, she's driving me crazy! She won't eat potato, sweet potato or rice, so I am having to get really creative with limited sources of carbs without risking allergy!! Mostly she wants meat and a little veggies. She also won't eat the food mixed together, it has to be separates, so fitting the legumes in is proving difficult. On the recommendation of the vet I feed her one container of food daily for "vitamins" but after reading the food labels I think she would be better off just getting all home cooking with the essentials vitamin mix added!!


----------



## HalosMommy

Halo eats skinless boneless chicken breasts, steamed carrots, green beans, broccoli, and rice. I have also done lean hamburger with cheese lol. If it doesn't smell good then he won't touch it. He will not come close to eating any fish.


----------



## Tashulia25

Ok, I translated some how from Russian "Dog food recipes", hope it will be extra to this huge thread 
Main ingredient is meat
So, take the meat. buy on the market fresh beef trim, remove the fat, if any, and put to boil. The meat must be well boil thoroughly, so that the dog does not get worms. When the meat is almost cooked , pull it up and leave to cool on a blackboard.
During this time add rice or, buckwheat , or oatmeal. These grains, as far as I know are just the most useful for dogs. Remember that rice fixes, oatmeal weaker, and buckwheat - is neutral, so you can vary them from your pet's stool. You can mix grain in equal proportions, how your baby would love 
Approximately at the same time add the vegetables grains. I put a large carrot, cut into small cubes or grated; squash or pumpkin, grated or diced , add chopped tomatoes (a couple of pieces). You can put the cabbage if dog likes it and not allergic to it
By this time the meat has cooled enough that it can be safe to take and cut into small pieces, which are sent back to the porridge.

At the end of cooking, add fresh herbs (dill or parsley or dandelion leaves, grass or wheat grass


----------



## cush123

I feed Max ground turkey, chicken or beef. I mix in fresh carrots, green beans, sweet potatoes or pumpkin. I mix I. One or two of the vegetables I mentioned above nah he loves it. I find that a human food diet produces less stool that doesn't smell as bad as when feeding dog food and his allergies are much better. I don't give a lot of treats but when I do for now I give Grandma Lucy treats.....if I were to go back to dog food it would be grandma Lucy or honest kitchen.... Both are great but I really loved honest kitchen, it's just so expensive....but you can tell its natural. His allergies went away and less stool and smell was not as strong as when feeding other dog food. Oh and I do cook the meat but I cook it rare leaving it a little pink so I don't cook out all the vitamins and I steam the vegetables.


----------



## cush123

doggy071111 said:


> I actually recently found a great article with a recipe for homemade dog food!
> 
> You guys should definitely check it out: Sample Homemade Dog Food Recipe


I checked out the dog food recipe and it is one of the best ones I've seen.


----------



## cush123

Chri77pher88 said:


> I switch the meat source and veggies around but basically either chicken, beef or turkey (ground or chunks) boiled then I add brown rice, broccoli, carrots, spinach, sometimes snap peas, some times green beans or peas. As I serve the portions I add the bone meal each meal and the Animal Essentials Vitamins one day and the Greens the alternate day. I also add their Omega oils in either sardine, salmon or cod.


Mine is similar to yours but I don't do the oils, meal or vitamins. I am going to start adding those. I have given the canned salmon before and brown rice. Sardines sound good too. Thanks. Max' Mom, Kim.


----------



## cush123

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Daisy is so picky and fickle, she's driving me crazy! She won't eat potato, sweet potato or rice, so I am having to get really creative with limited sources of carbs without risking allergy!! Mostly she wants meat and a little veggies. She also won't eat the food mixed together, it has to be separates, so fitting the legumes in is proving difficult. On the recommendation of the vet I feed her one container of food daily for "vitamins" but after reading the food labels I think she would be better off just getting all home cooking with the essentials vitamin mix added!!


Fluffy butt how cute....They say dogs are like kids and she certainly is. She's really cute.
Max's Mom, Kim.


----------



## djackson59

Hi, I live in the Andes Mountains of Peru. I have an almost 6 month old puppy named Jonas. The types of quality dog food that I can get here is very limited, he is now on Science Diet small breed puppy food. He is having a problem with tear staining, I know that part of it is from teething, but I also read that it also might have something to do with the food he is eating so I am thinking of home cooking for him. I was wondering if you all think that it would be alright for him and if so do you have any recipes that would be good for a puppy of his age.
Thanks so much
Debbie mommy to Jonas


----------



## shellbeme

Hi Debbie

I dont' know what you have available in Peru or what you can order. There is a book called Dinner Pawsible that give different recipes and gives you an idea of how to home cook for your dog with a plan of balancing nutrients over time.

To me, one of the main things to consider is the calcium-as dogs have much higher needs than humans do. You can purchase supplements for this and some people make their own by grinding baked egg shells down into a fine powder and adding it. If calcium is not supplemented you run the risk of things like 'rubber jaw' - what happens is after several years of being deficient, the body starts to pull calcium from bones. The bad thing is, this doesn't normally show up for a long time-and most blood tests along the way show normal results because the body is using its own bones to make up the definiencies.

I believe dogaware.com also has a section on home cooking that is often referenced as being one of the better sources of information.

I dont' know if balanceit.com ships to peru, but check them out as well. In fact, I think I heard one of the creaters mention that they have new software that can help you put meals together? It takes a bit of getting used to though.  Good luck!


----------



## djackson59

thanks so much for the advice. I will look on ebay and amazon to see if they have the book. They both ship to Peru. I will crush the egg shell, do you know how much I would add per meal or should I add it to the whole batch when I am cooking?
Thanks again


----------



## shellbeme

djackson59 said:


> thanks so much for the advice. I will look on ebay and amazon to see if they have the book. They both ship to Peru. I will crush the egg shell, do you know how much I would add per meal or should I add it to the whole batch when I am cooking?
> Thanks again


I would check the book for suggestions on how much of the eggshell to give. I believe dogaware will also give you an idea of about how much to add when home cooking. I don't have a daily dose to suggest-I'm pretty sure it goes not only by body weight but by what you are feeding as well. A lot of people will use a coffee grinder to grind the egg shells.

Here is the webpage for dog aware, they discuss cooked and raw home made: 

DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs

I prefer cooked just because the raw grosses me out a bit, but some like it raw. They also discuss other supplements as well, and give you an idea of how much to give.

I think you'll like dinner pawsible if you get it-to me, it's more simple and more focused on balance over time. It's also nice to have recipes there to follow when you get started.


----------



## shellbeme

And here is a set of intructions from Modern Dog Magazine about making your own eggshell powder. It's just important to make sure it's a fine powder with no sharp flakes.

DIY Eat - Eggshell Powder | Modern Dog magazine

I buy DIY packets from www.justfoodfordogs.com so all the supplements are already in there and you just follow their recipes, but again, I don't know if they ship the DIY to Peru.


----------



## djackson59

Thanks so much for the advice. I hope that what I cooked today is ok. I peas, lomo, not sure what that traslates as but it is one of the best types of beef that we can get here. Also a yellow squash and tiny potatoes. And brown rice and quinua. I also added eggshell and plain yogurt. He also ate papaya, melon, and little banana. The fruit I cut up in tiny pieces, he loved it. The vegetables I blended together, then I blended the rice and quinua, and then I blended the meat, it is like hamburger now. I am planning on freezing each blend in ice cube trays so he would get a cube of each per meal. I was thinking of giving him the fruit two to three days a week as a snack.
How does this sound to you?
Thanks so much.
Debbie


----------



## Suzy B

Hi, I use fresh meat and veggies and I fallow a diet https://naturesfarmacy.com/company/probiotics-where-it-all-started/
Does anyone know of an organic non GMO dog food?


----------



## thesummergirl

Anyone have updates they can share regarding Home Cooking? I'm thinking of switching the boys to foods we prepare from scratch. I had considered S&C freeze dried, but I'm seeing a couple of ingredients that I'm allergic too, so I wouldn't be able to handle the food for preparation, unfortunately (blueberries is one of those ingredients). Anyway, I'd love to boost this thread and get some ideas. Wilson and Cooper have super sensitive stomachs. Thanks y'all!


----------



## LOVE_BABY

*Great thread, thanks!*



dwerten said:


> I was hoping everyone that homecooks could post their diet including all supplements and how they feed daily to help those of us that are strongly considering it with all the food recalls
> 
> also please make a note if you dog has any health issues



Dwerten, Thank you for starting this thread! My dog Baby is having health/liver problems and I have to change his diet. it is super helpful and valuable to have all these recipes from everyone in one spot like this, I haven't had a chance to read through them all yet, but hopefully there are some recipes here for hepatic-liver disease diets. 

Our vet wants us to pay a service which he recommends $400 just for only one single written hepatic homemade dog food recipe from a service located in Tennessee. They make medical recipes for pets, plus charge an extra additional $100 for them to 'expedite' formulating & sending the written recipe & getting it to us quicker otherwise says it will take 'a long time'. Plus we will have to pay an additional $150 if we need for her to make any 'changes' to said recipe.... which I'm pretty sure we would need for my picky dog. So that could be $650 for a recipe that my dog will probably refuse to eat after 2 days. 

We need to spend the $$ we have on paying for Baby's doctors and a possible surgery, not spend it on a single recipe which my dog will undoubtedly quickly reject. I need to find better more affordable ways to have access to a variety Hepatic liver friendly homemade dog food recipes to try for Baby.


----------



## [email protected]

thesummergirl said:


> Anyone have updates they can share regarding Home Cooking? I'm thinking of switching the boys to foods we prepare from scratch. I had considered S&C freeze dried, but I'm seeing a couple of ingredients that I'm allergic too, so I wouldn't be able to handle the food for preparation, unfortunately (blueberries is one of those ingredients). Anyway, I'd love to boost this thread and get some ideas. Wilson and Cooper have super sensitive stomachs. Thanks y'all!


When I transitioned Sophie from Scientific Formula (the garbage the previous owner fed her), I cooked white rice with some oil and salt-free chicken stock. I added peas, lettuce, carrots, cucumber, and tiny bits of Fromm kibble.

Fast forward today, her Breakfast and Dinner consist of:
1 teaspoon of unsalted oatmeal
2 tablespoon of dry Fromm kibble
1 tablespoon of wet I and love and you (has precut tiny cubes of food and veggies). Sprouts often have them on sale for $1.35 per can.
2 snow peas
2 teaspoon of filtered water

Her snacks are usually vegetables and/or fruits: she loves Korean pears and apple slices.

Every now and then, I mix it up and add boiled beef/turkey/chicken to her meals.
I don't add any supplements or vitamins. The canned and dry foods that I give her already have a sufficient amount of nutrients already added in.

Her stools are regular and she never has indigestion. Her breath doesn't smell foul or like dog food (just a neutral vegetable smell).


----------



## LOVE_BABY

*FYI: PETCO has started selling the 'Just Food For Dogs' DIY, etc.*



shellbeme said:


> And here is a set of intructions from Modern Dog Magazine about making your own eggshell powder. It's just important to make sure it's a fine powder with no sharp flakes.
> 
> DIY Eat - Eggshell Powder | Modern Dog magazine
> 
> I buy DIY packets from www.justfoodfordogs.com so all the supplements are already in there and you just follow their recipes, but again, I don't know if they ship the DIY to Peru.


FYI: I noticed that Petco has recently begun to carry the 'Just Food For Dogs DIY powder' to add to meal recipes they give you to make at home, and also the fish oil & some frozen complete meals. They have it at the Petco's in my area of NJ anyway. I've used Just Food for Dogs DIY meals for Baby in the past before I started feeding him raw. I used to order the JFFD from the maker in California. My dog didn't care for the rice in one of the JFFD recipes. The JFFD recipes have a whole lot of carbs in them such as potatoes & rice which some people don't like, but some do. But on the whole it seems to be pretty balanced and gives great peace of mind that you are in control of the quality of the food your feeding your precious little one{s} and the safety of it. I am going to be home cooking again for Baby and not feeding raw due to a liver problem which we haven't gotten to the bottom of what the cause is yet. I figure it's safer to cook his food for now, at least until we get to the bottom of what is going on with Baby's liver, my vet encouraged me to cook his food due to the circumstances.


----------

